# Cricket Stadiums



## serendib (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Imperial (Aug 22, 2004)

This stadium is diffrent :nuts:


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

*!!2007 Cricket World Cup (West Indies)Venues!!*

*Antigua & Barbuda: Sir Vivian Richards Stadium* 










Capacity 20,000 of which 10,000 will be permanent.


*Barbados: Kensington Oval *










Capacity: 28,000 Seats. !!2007 World Cup Finals Venue!!


*Grenada: Queen's Park* 










Capacity: 17,000 seats


*Guyana: Providence Stadium * 










Capacity: 16,000 Seats.


*Jamaica: Sabina Park *










Capacity: 21,000 Seats


*Jamaica: Greenfields Stadium (Trelawny)*










Capacity: 25,000 Seats.


*St. Kitts & Nevis: Warner Park Stadium*










Capacity: 10,000 Seats. 


*Saint Lucia: Beausejour Stadium*











*St. Vincent & the Grenadines: Arnos Vale stadium in St. Vincent*










Capacity: 12,000 Seats.


*Trinidad & Tobago: Queens Park Oval*










Capacity: 17,000 Seats.


*Trinidad & Tobago: Brian Lara Stadium* 










Capacity: 15,000 Seats.


----------



## kingdomca (Apr 14, 2004)

some great venues there to come into use when real cricket resumes after the world cup nonsense.

Especially good to see the increased capacity at Barbados, which has long been far too small for Windies v England tests


----------



## huit (Oct 21, 2004)

They're going to build all these before the WC07 or are they already built?


----------



## Adamonline (Sep 12, 2002)

They're beautiful graphics. It will be nice to see these built, and I also look forward to the reemergence of the Windies as a cricket force. They were truly sensational in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Some points:

# Great for West Indies cricket as their venues were in need for many years of redvelopments.
# This will help to make going out to the Carribean more attractive for future tours of English and Australian teams who have large followings.
# Some of those stadiums rebuilding programs are well behind schedule and some have been scrapped altogether last I heard.
The northern Jamaica ground, Trelawnly was dumped amid much critcism. The Antigua ground had barely broken ground a few months ago. Guyana seems to be getting wheels moving.

It will be interesting to see if they get everything up and running in time.

As for the World Cup itself. They need to go back to 8 nations with pre-qualifiers. The best World Cup staged was the 1992 event in Australia and only 8 nations were there. Everyone plays each other once, with a semi final and a final. Perfect. The current format has too many walkovers and does nothing to develop the sport in smaller nations. So is therefore pointless.

Hopefully when Oz gets the 2011 World Cup they will put things right.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

On Georgetown's new ground there are some excellent photos of what it is supposed to look like once completed.

http://www.guyanastadium.netfirms.com/

Here is a photo of the new ground under construction.

http://photos1.blogger.com/blogger/8190/2040/1600/100_1430.0.jpg

They will really need to get a move on if they have any chance of finishing in time.


----------



## mikeyraw (Nov 18, 2003)

What happened to Florida hosting a few games?


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^

USA ain't a cricket nation. Thank goodness for that too. They prefer their little "rounders" game which is nice and simple for them to understand.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

What? Cricket WC on Antiles?? Cool Aren't that countries too small to host such a big games?


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Mmm those stadium pics are still artists impressions, are they ready as yet?
the world cup is next year!!!
Remember if the infastructure aint ready by the end of Aug, South Africa is gonna host it again!

At least we will have a 2nd chance on winning the bloody thing at home!


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^

Don't joke. From the pictures I have seen it looks as though they have only just started construction. They knew they were hosting the tournament years ago too. 

They are on "Carribean time".


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

lol, having plenty of "smoke breaks":hahaha:


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful (Jan 25, 2004)

St. Vincent & the Grenadines: Arnos Vale stadium in St. Vincent - That's the one. Right on the edge of the sea. Beautiful, one of the most picturesque surroundings in the world.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Don't joke. From the pictures I have seen it looks as though they have only just started construction. They knew they were hosting the tournament years ago too.
> 
> They are on "Carribean time".


Yes. All of them seem to be under renovation or U/C except the st. lucia one. here is the official World Cup Website.

http://www.cricketworldcup.com/Venues1.html


----------



## renell (Sep 21, 2002)

well it's about a year to the World Cup. Football World Cup it might not be, yet you don't know how much Indians, Aussies and Pommies love their cricket. Mix it with the nearby beach.... :master:


----------



## Towers (Jan 3, 2006)

it doesnt take long to construct a stadium though, i think they will be ready on time


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^

Tell that to the Multiplex shareholders in regards to Wembley.


----------



## JAB323 (Aug 21, 2005)

I love cricket (Go SA) and I love these renderings.


----------



## KingKong1 (Oct 28, 2004)

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^
> 
> Tell that to the Multiplex shareholders in regards to Wembley.


yeah but these stadiums aint no wembley


----------



## kingdomca (Apr 14, 2004)

Considering how quickly the new lower tier at Twickenham is going up its clear that there is still time for venues no matter how far they have come.
these grounds are more comparable to such a lower tier that the completion of the entire stand.

Anyway, as a huge cricket fan I am just glad theyre getting these venues built (and I couldnt care less as to when theyre finished since I consider the world cup completly irrelevant)


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

Some stadia are up to 6 weeks behind schedule with about one year to go...windies might be doing an athens on us...SOUTH AFRICA stand by...wanna host another world cup?
1995 - rugby
2003 - cricket
2007 - cricket
2010 - football/soccer


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

FEBRUARY 2006!



















MARCH 2006 !


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

im all over going for the 2007 world cup . gonna be based out of st barts and do some island hopping.
bring it on mon!!!


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Oz took the Springboks to the cleaners today. Incredible performance. Looks like they have just been 'foxing' with the Saffers until now.

The SA bowling needs to take a good hard look at itself.

As for Ponting, there is no competition now. Hail the no.1 batsman in the world. Tendulkar, exit stage right!


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

BobDaBuilder said:


> Oz took the Springboks to the cleaners today. Incredible performance. Looks like they have just been 'foxing' with the Saffers until now.
> 
> The SA bowling needs to take a good hard look at itself.
> 
> As for Ponting, there is no competition now. Hail the no.1 batsman in the world. Tendulkar, exit stage right!


I take it you're still watching...?!

Aus 434-4 (50 overs) Ponting 164 off 105 balls

SA currently 279-2 (30 overs) Gibbs 156* off 104 balls

I can't take my eyes off it - I'm supposed to be watching the France v England Six Nations in 20 minutes but it's going to have to be time-delayed now!!


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

CharlieP said:


> I take it you're still watching...?!
> 
> Aus 434-4 (50 overs) Ponting 164 off 105 balls
> 
> ...


OMG WE WON!!!! MY WORD!!! WORLD RECORD!!


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Unbelievable game.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)




----------



## Zim Flyer (Sep 2, 2004)

Bloody amazing game.

I hate South African's but I was cheering them for every run. Superb Game. Totally messed up my day, I was due to do loads of work but stayed in and watched instead.

Well done South African Cricket team you are now officially legends.

:applause:


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Went to bed after the Aussie innings. Shocked to see the result to be honest. Well done SA. Didn't think they had it in them.

What is up with the Jo burg pitch. In the WC final in 2003 a load of runs were scored on it, now this. It must be the flattest wicket in the world.

Now onto the tests when the real stuff begins.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

BTW, the Guyana Cricket Ground looks like nothing has been done to it in 6 months. No progress at all.

They are still on Carribean time over there by the looks of it.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Can the windies do it? that stadium suppose to be ready as we speak!
well if its not ready by the end of the year, looks like SA will stage it again!


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

BobDaBuilder said:


> BTW, the Guyana Cricket Ground looks like nothing has been done to it in 6 months. No progress at all.
> 
> They are still on Carribean time over there by the looks of it.


They must be having loooooong smoke breaks...hehehe, ja man!


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

The World Cup should be stage in Oz in 2007. Dunno whose idea it was to go to the Windies. It looks like being a shimozzle over there. Really cheapening the tournament.

The finals should only have the 8 best teams with everyone playing each other once, semi finals for the top 4 to decide the 2 finalists. It is daft having 10 or more nations in it. What possible benefit is having a Holland or Canada in it?


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

^^HEY I went to the Canada vs Bangladesh game in Durban during the world cup here in 2003, Canada WON! & they played pretty well


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

^^ And Bangladesh beat Austrailia the last time they played them


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^

Went to the Oz v. Kenya game in Durban during that World Cup. Lucky for me, SA was bundled out and the "strongest" team from Africa Oz had to defeat was Kenya so you could get tickets for half the price of face value.

The world cup should be like the 1992 format. 10, 12 or more teams is too many with too many dead games.

The best World Cup ever was the 1992.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

^^ One thing i prefer is that any sort of world cup should be hosted by one nation only, but with the West Indies i suppose, is a special case.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

In theory I would support the Windies holding the World Cup. But cricket authorities over there is so badly run these days that the Cup promises to be a joke and will harm the World Cup.

West Indies cricket needs to get itself sorted out or the sport will slip into obscurity. That is something I almost cannot believe after watching their dominance for years. Where did it all go wrong?

Maybe the WC might help turn things around for them. You can only live in hope.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Guyana's ground won't be completed on time for the Cup. They will have to move to the old ground. The Bourda Ground.

According to the bloggers most Carribean stadiums won't get finished in time. So they may well end up playing in the old, dodgy grounds.

The shame is, nobody is actually suprised by this. They wonder why they live in 3rd world countries too.


----------



## kingdomca (Apr 14, 2004)

I couldnt care less about the "cricket" world cup itself but if even some of these venues are completed it would be of huge benefit to the west Indies cricket in the long term as they have hopelessly poor capacities especially for the England tour, where they should be able to massively increase their revenue in the future.
This makes the West Indies the right location.


----------



## Gecko1989 (Mar 31, 2006)

wow such nice stadiums for cricket matchs so modern and new and clean before I thought the only good cricket stadium was the Melburne but not anymore.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Gecko1989 said:


> wow such nice stadiums for cricket matchs so modern and new and clean before I thought the only good cricket stadium was the Melburne but not anymore.


Dont speak so soonm they not even complete as yet!


----------



## Q-TIP (Feb 14, 2005)

Beautiful stadiums. Unfortunately i wont see the stadia myself, I have to work through that period :bash: 

I love my cricket, and although this 'world cup' is nothing but money-making sponsor deals, I hope Aussies make it 3 in a row!!


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Q-TIP said:


> Beautiful stadiums. Unfortunately i wont see the stadia myself, I have to work through that period :bash:
> 
> I love my cricket, and although this 'world cup' is nothing but money-making sponsor deals, I hope Aussies make it 3 in a row!!


U wish, mark my words, the ****'s got a brilliant chance at this one, Bob is doing a fantastic job there, & I heard over the weekend that Jonty Rohdes is gonna help train the feilders, Also Afrida has temp retired from test cricket to practice his batting for the world cup!

Firworks, thats wat we can expect!


----------



## Q-TIP (Feb 14, 2005)

Ha. If the ****'s are putting their WC hopes on 'hit-or-miss' Afridi, they need more depth. 

Seriously, though I feel at least two teams from the sub-continent will make the SF. But Australia has undoubtedly the best depth in a squad, and the more depth in the squad the better chance of lifting the WC over the 2 months the tournament goes for.


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Q-TIP said:


> Ha. If the ****'s are putting their WC hopes on 'hit-or-miss' Afridi, they need more depth.
> 
> Seriously, though I feel at least two teams from the sub-continent will make the SF. But Australia has undoubtedly the best depth in a squad, and the more depth in the squad the better chance of lifting the WC over the 2 months the tournament goes for.


Watch your self know, India & ****'s can do plenty damage. We know you love your Aussies & I love my Saffa's but you gotto hand it to these guys.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Aussies have the World Cup in the bag. What will be interesting is who will be good enough to meet us in the final?


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Aussies got nothing in the bag, the form they showing now, doesnt mean they gonna be doing the same come next year, its a whole new ball game, who knows what could happen? Ponting gets cronic gas, Clark gets the shitz, ghilcrest breaks his hand. No one can tell for sure.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

If they sent the Tasmanian state team we'd still win it.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

*World Cup stadia 'will be ready on time'* 









Chris Dehring: 'Full steam ahead'

Suggestions that some of the grounds scheduled to host matches during next year's World Cup will not be ready on time have been dismissed by Chris Dehring, the tournament's managing director and chief executive officer.

Concerns have grown after contractors at Sabina Park admitted that there were serious delays in the ground's rebuild, but Dehring said that it was "full steam ahead", adding that a contingency plan had been submitted to the ICC in case there were any last-minute problems.

"Everyone is moving forward as planned," he told reporters in Grenada. "Of course we have a back-up plan in place and it is currently being reviewed by the ICC. That plan will only be implemented if absolutely necessary. At present, there is no one country that is being earmarked to 'take' matches currently assigned to another host venue.

"If a decision were to be taken to relocate matches from one host venue to another, it could only be taken by the organisers. This is not a decision that can be made by anyone outside."

Dehring explained that it was "critical to the overall success of the tournament, at this time every country is expected to meet its obligation to host matches. Each host venue is working not only on the completion of their stadia but on all the other infrastructural elements required to support the hosting of the tournament.

"We have just over 300 days to go, including weekends and public holidays, and everyone concerned is working assiduously to ensure that no time is lost.

Dehring also said that a revised plan had now been submitted for Sabina Park which would ensure it was ready on time. Warner Park in St Kitts is almost finished, and work on the Sir Vivian Richards Stadium in Antigua is ahead of schedule. Guyana's Providence Stadium is also set to be ready ahead of the organisers' deadline.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

They look good.....


----------



## Q-TIP (Feb 14, 2005)

It just struck me that some venues have 16 000 capacity, and some English grounds have similar capacities.

Does anyone know if the ICC has minimum seating requirements for world cup venues (like FIFA has for football 40 000) for cricket?


----------



## Harish (Feb 9, 2006)

*The Eden Gardens,Kolkatta,India is the biggest Cricket stadium in the World*

The Eden Gardens,Kolkatta,India is the biggest Cricket stadium in the World.
It can handle upto 120,000 People :dance:


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

Pics...?


----------



## Flipper (May 5, 2006)

Complete shithole.


----------



## Isaac Newell (May 17, 2004)

Are you confusing Eden Gardens with Salt Lake Stadium.

















both in Kolkatta, both BIG


----------



## 2752 (May 5, 2006)

Harish said:


> It can handle upto 120,000 People



So can Michael Barrymore, but that doesn't make him a good stadium!


----------



## HasanB (Aug 1, 2004)

||-GOB-|| said:


> They stole the 2011 WC from us so I'd hope they finally get their act together and fix their stadiums.


Yeah mate i agree, even though i'm from Pakistan I really wanted the WC 2011 to be in Australia & New Zealand because these countries have the most modern cricket stadia without a doubt and it would have been a really good showcase for cricket. Plus it wouldve given the sub continent 4 more years to improve their stadiums. 

Anyway, theres nothing that can be done now...i hope the sub continent use these 4 years wisely...im not hopeful though i dont think anything much will be done which is really a shame.


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

you can discount the australian stadia you've listed because they are "multi purpose" stadia and not cricket stadiums...the gabba & MCG would'nt look like they do if AFL was'nt played there and the telstra dome primary function is as a AFL ground..

thats should set it off:cheers: 


as it goes the rose bowl will be one of the best in the world when it's finished..









they don't have to hold 50/60/70k to be the best.


----------



## HasanB (Aug 1, 2004)

whoa, i had no idea that work on the rose bowl was still continuing, I think currently only that first tier of seating is complete. The finished product there looks damn good though. 

Has anyone got any renders of the new look Sophia Gardens in Cardiff, cos they've managed to get an Ashes test in 2009 and have promised quite a bit of work on their ground.


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

thats what i could find, it seems alright although the design is a bit inconsistant


----------



## victory (Mar 4, 2006)

spud said:


> you can discount the australian stadia you've listed because they are "multi purpose" stadia and not cricket stadiums...the gabba & MCG would'nt look like they do if AFL was'nt played there and the telstra dome primary function is as a AFL ground..


Crickets played there, they exist. Therefore they count.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

Bangabhandu Stadium in Dhaka is no longer a cricket stadium but a soccer stadium. Bangladesh cricket moved to a new stadium (mirpur stadium) thats supposed to look like this when completed










its supposed to have 47 000 capacity when completed i think.


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

How could you forget one of the owrl'ds most beuatiful grounds? 
Newlands, Cape Town 
cap. 25 000


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Durban, King's mead


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

spud said:


> you can discount the australian stadia you've listed because they are "multi purpose" stadia and not cricket stadiums...the gabba & MCG would'nt look like they do if AFL was'nt played there and the telstra dome primary function is as a AFL ground..
> 
> thats should set it off:cheers:


Naughty little stirrer...

Agree on Telstra Dome - primary is AFL, with football coming up fast now that Melbourne Victory have started using it semi regularly.

Disagree on MCG. The fact that it's called the Melbourne Cricket Ground should be a bit of a clue. I think the facilities would be top notch there whether the ALF had been using it or not.


----------



## Ari Gold (Nov 13, 2006)

Yeah not sure why Telstra Dome is up there.

Yeah its got a roof but apart from that, its just another stadium IMO.


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

victory said:


> Crickets played there, they exist. Therefore they count.


cricket's been played @ the millennium stadium too shall we count that...and the toronto skydome (whatever it's called these days)..


----------



## JAKJ (Oct 17, 2004)

Can't forget Adelaide Oval either, that is definately one of the worlds best grounds.


----------



## inzane (Aug 16, 2005)

where's the SCG? 
its probably the best in the world, or maybe no. 2 behind lords. :bash:


----------



## Llanfairpwllgwy-ngyllgogerychwy-rndrobwllllanty-si (Dec 16, 2005)

Did a cricket match ever had 100.000 spectators??
I never understood that game.......


----------



## HasanB (Aug 1, 2004)

Alright, I probably should have said feel free to add any stadiums you feel i've missed out! Im not sure how i missed out the SCG either actually...

*Sydney, Australia
SCG
Capacity: 44,000*



















the pics for kingsmead and newlands are looking great aswell, i've always found that particular ground fascinating cos of table mountain. Plus the cape doctor coming through in the evening helps swing the ball to no end, making it almost impossible to play the 2nd innings of a day and nighter!


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

Doveling said:


> Did a cricket match ever had 100.000 spectators??
> I never understood that game.......


yeah @ eden gardens in india...precise number are unknown but they defo had over 100,000 in there plenty of times


----------



## matt_sbs (Apr 27, 2005)

Theres also the WACA ground in Perth, Australia which can hold 24000 people


----------



## NavyBlue (Apr 23, 2005)

spud said:


> yeah @ eden gardens in india...precise number are unknown but they defo had over 100,000 in there plenty of times


The Indian crowds are only unofficial estimates as they don't count the people that enter at the gate.

Officially the biggest attendances in all forms is held by the MCG.

Actually we were on track to break the aggregate 5 day crowd record (which the G holds) this year but thrashed the English in less than 3 days. Just shy of 250,000 watched the 3 days play @ an average of 81,000.


----------



## HasanB (Aug 1, 2004)

NavyBlue said:


> The Indian crowds are only unofficial estimates as they don't count the people that enter at the gate.
> 
> Officially the biggest attendances in all forms is held by the MCG.


Also, Eden gardens has a lot of concrete steps as opposed to proper seats, so they dont even have an official figure for their capacity. Whilst grounds in Australia such as the MCG are all seaters.


----------



## spud (Mar 2, 2006)

the 'G' has'nt had a crowd of over 100k though has it?? not far off though..


----------



## HasanB (Aug 1, 2004)

*Auckland, New Zealand
Eden Park
Capacity: 45,500*










This ground hosts both rugby and cricket, but is unique in the sense that the weighting between cricket and rugby is equal, not to mention the fact that the ground is basically square shaped almost looking like a baseball stadium. The pitch is located at a diagonal angle to the ground....i've always found this one of the most interesting venues of world cricket.


----------



## kweli (Oct 18, 2005)

CharlieP said:


> That was the one-day international against the West Indies in 2004. When South Africa were fielding, Shaun Pollock realised that he had lost his wedding ring, and, realising that it could be anywhere considering the amount of ground he had covered in the innings, offered a 2,000 rand reward to anybody that found it, and the umpires generously allowed the game to be stopped while the crowds searched the outfield. This is the only time a game of cricket has been stopped for this reason.


i call shenanigans


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

CharlieP said:


> That was the one-day international against the West Indies in 2004. When South Africa were fielding, Shaun Pollock realised that he had lost his wedding ring, and, realising that it could be anywhere considering the amount of ground he had covered in the innings, offered a 2,000 rand reward to anybody that found it, and the umpires generously allowed the game to be stopped while the crowds searched the outfield. This is the only time a game of cricket has been stopped for this reason.


Haha!! I never heard about this.... Pollock would wanna hope everyone out there were honest!!


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Wezza said:


> Haha!! I never heard about this....


That's because I made it up :lol:


----------



## EADGBE (Feb 28, 2006)

CharlieP said:


> That's because I made it up :lol:


And I so nearly bit! I'm so glad I deleted my post before I sent it.

You cheeky trickster!!


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

CharlieP said:


> That's because I made it up :lol:


:lol: D'oh................... Now i feel REALLY stupid!! :doh:


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

Hardly the best cricket stadium in the world, but its got a great atmosphere, pitty about the shitty turnouts for test matches tho.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Silly question, but where is that? Kingsmead?


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

oh yeh, sorry my bad, forgot to put the stadium name 

Yes it is Kingsmead Cricket Ground in Durban
now known as "Sahara Park Kingsmead"


----------



## HasanB (Aug 1, 2004)

*Edgbaston revamp plans unveiled 
*

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/west_midlands/6407097.stm

Warwickshire County Cricket Club has unveiled plans for a £20m redevelopment aimed at securing the future of international cricket at Edgbaston. 
Capacity would increase to more than 25,000, plus a new pavilion and residential development would be built, if planning permission were granted. 

Chief executive Colin Povey said Edgbaston needed to remain competitive. 

It was the scene of a thrilling two-run victory over Australia in the second Test during the 2005 Ashes series. 

It is great to have a project of this magnitude in the pipeline 

Colin Povey 

At an annual general meeting on Wednesday an artist's impression was shown of how the ground could look. 

Mr Povey said it was important that the club modernised its facilities to make them world-class. 

"The fulfilment of our dream is some way off but it is great to have a project of this magnitude in the pipeline," he said. 


Edgbaston was recognised as a Test venue in 1902 and is considered to be England's most successful home venue. 

The current hosting agreement with England & Wales Cricket Board expires in 2010. 


England clinched a dramatic win at Edgbaston in August 2005 

The ground's capacity stands at 22,000 since the lively Eric Hollies Stand was built. 

A club spokesman said the staging of international matches generated in excess of £10 million per annum for the local economy. 

Birmingham City Council said it backed the plans and recognised the need to improve facilities. 

"International cricket is a great asset to Birmingham and it is crucial that we do not lose such an important part of our history and sporting culture," a spokesman said. 

"We fully recognise the value of sports-led regeneration and are keen to work with Warwickshire to help them develop state-of-the-art sporting and spectator facilities." 










looks quite impressive!!


----------



## cinosanap (Aug 10, 2004)

---


----------



## The Hunted (Jan 12, 2006)

That stand looks like a piece of moderm art, but very impressive, I wonder though what are the odds of the final design looking like that. 
Shame that there are no renders of the interior.


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

it may only be in its early stages but it would be a shame to see one of the oldest parts of the ground gone to be replaced by that structure, im all for redevelopment but more details are needed and some interior pics, the land opposite where this new stand would go is also currently being developed (of which i have the plans and drawings) but im not sure that new stand would fit in with the context of its surroundings


----------



## The Concerned Potato (Jun 1, 2006)

i love the new Egbaston cricket ground design. although i guess this rules out the Warwickshire Bears ever being co-tennants with Birmingham City FC in the City of Birmingham stadium proposal (if that ever happens)


----------



## Benjuk (Aug 12, 2006)

The Concerned Potato said:


> i love the new Egbaston cricket ground design. although i guess this rules out the Warwickshire Bears ever being co-tennants with Birmingham City FC in the City of Birmingham stadium proposal (if that ever happens)


Seriously, how likely does the City of Birmingham stadium sound at the moment? I haven't heard much about since the original proposal (other than Sullivan bleating on about it without actually saying anything). Is it probably, unlikely or 50/50?


----------



## Chairman (Jun 1, 2006)

spud said:


> cricket's been played @ the millennium stadium too shall we count that...and the toronto skydome (whatever it's called these days)..


Personally I like the Oval the best but it doesn't count because they've played AFL there :lol: :lol: 

Nah for some reason my favourite is the WACA. Just seems nice and breazy.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

No one has bothered putting up all the grounds in the West Indies yet I noticed.

Looks like they have done a pretty good job from the pictures I saw on flickr.


----------



## y_nigel (Aug 29, 2005)

Interesting thread guys.
Here's a pic I took at the SCG during the opening day of the Aus vs Pakistan test match


----------



## trin (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow after reading this I'm surprised all the haters and skeptics didn't have anything to say after ALL the grounds were completed for the worldcup. Well I guess the finals was a bit of a mess wid the light and all but to all the Caribbean time bs. haha. I'll take that laugh now.


----------



## trin (Mar 8, 2006)

West Indies Cricket Grounds

Kensington Oval, Barbados (or little Lords as I call it)




































Sabina Park, Jamaica



























Beausejour Cricket Ground, St Lucia










Vivian Richards Stadium, Antigua










Queens Park, Grenada 



















The Queens Park Oval, Trinidad (home ground and best IMHO)


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Not the best or most picturesque (great wicket though) but my home town's WACA Ground (Western Australian Cricket Association Ground)has not had a pic so I'm gonna fill the gap.


----------



## berkshire royal (Jun 11, 2008)

*Test Cricket Stadiums*

I don't know if a thread has been started for this before, but I can't remember seeing one so I think it is a time that a thread is started that lists all or as many of the test cricket stadiums around the world. For me cricket grounds have some of the most interesting and unique designs in sports stadiums. Just post your picks and after there are a few I will stick them all together in this post. 

I'm going to start with an obvious one

Lords, London, England
Capacity: 29,000
Opened: 1814


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Can't see this stand at the arial pic 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1f/Lord's_Pavillion.jpg

Did'nt knew that it has got 2 tiers


----------



## berkshire royal (Jun 11, 2008)

^^
Really I can see it fine it's at the top of the picture.


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Holy s...
My fault.
I thought it was one the the sight stands  and i was searching for a stand with just few rows.
Looks bigger from above.


----------



## berkshire royal (Jun 11, 2008)

Trent Bridge, Nottingham, England
Capacity: 17,500
Opened: 1838














































And an old aeriel picture taken before the new Bridgford Road Stand was built


----------



## Wolds Mariner (Dec 31, 2008)

The most beautiful Test ground in England by a mile.


----------



## Welshlad (Apr 22, 2003)

Trent bridge is a cracker, have always liked it


----------



## berkshire royal (Jun 11, 2008)

Kensington Oval, Bridgetown, Barbados
Capacity: 28,000
Opened: 1871 refurbished 2005-2007


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Visited many cricket grounds around the world.

Have to say I was most impressed with Lord's, Oval, Durham, Southhampton, Nottingham and Cape Town.

All grounds in NZ are shit, like trying to play cricket at a rugby stadium. Wellington is okay, but really is just a club venue.

Obviously, Australia is the best of all by a mile. It is the home of test cricket. If you ever get the chance to watch a match at Melbourne from the member's, I think this is one of the best experiences of all.

Sydney is surprisingly quite petite for the largest city in Australia.

West Indies has improved a lot, and should be far better. Problem is they are incredibly badly organized there. How hard is it just to keep the surface smooth and well maintained? They do that at high school cricket grounds in Australia.

Leeds, Yorkshire needs to be looked at. Nice enough location. It needs the field levelled and the stands built accordingly.


----------



## KiwiBrit (Feb 7, 2006)

BobDaBuilder said:


> ...All grounds in NZ are shit, like trying to play cricket at a rugby stadium. Wellington is okay, but really is just a club venue...


Agree with you totally on that Bob. Very disappointing, but I guess we have to use 'multi purpose' stadiums.

Still shit though...


----------



## Cruise (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.news.com.au/adelaidenow/story/0,22606,25112579-5006301,00.html

Oval grandstand work set to begin
DANIEL WILLS LOCAL GOVERNMENT REPORTER
February 26, 2009 10:00pm

REDEVELOPMENT of Adelaide Oval's western grandstand is set to begin within weeks following approval to use neighbouring land as a construction site.

The Adelaide City Council was expected to approve the use of Adelaide Oval 2 on Monday, but claims community objections had been omitted from official reports delayed the decision to a special meeting tonight.

Final consent for the revamp is required from the State Government's Development Assessment Commission, which was expected to pass the plans in a closed meeting.

The council's approval comes just in time for the South Australian Cricket Association, which plans to break ground on March 10.

Adelaide City Council first gave approval for the revamp in October 2007 but was forced to hurriedly reconsider when SACA lodged new plans in December last year.

Councillor Michael Henningsen said the council had gone out of its way to ensure construction began on time.

"This entire affair speaks of that we're on a very tight deadline, and a deadline imposed by SACA," he told tonight's meeting.

"To be quite frank, we've got a revolver to our head almost, in terms of the timelines to start this project to have them finished in time for these sporting events at the Adelaide Oval."

In a submission to a council committee, SACA Chief Executive Michael Deare said the redevelopment was essential if the Oval was to attract top-flight sport.

"Redevelopment of the western grandstands at Adelaide Oval will significantly enhance the venue for the purposes of maintaining Adelaide's status as a city which can competently support the hosting of major summer and winter sports," he wrote.

The submission includes plans to host a Wallabies international rugby union match and two NRL games featuring the Canterbury Bulldogs in 2011.

The redevelopment will change the playing field from its current semi-rectangular shape to an oval, and the new grandstand will boost the stadium's capacity to 37,000.

Heritage elements of the current stands, including red brick arches and the George Giffen Stand facade, will be maintained.

SACA officials expect the project to be completed around November 2010, in time for the homes Ashes series.

The redevelopment is expected to cost $95 million, with the state and federal governments each contributing $25 million and SACA supplying the remainder with borrowings from Westpac Bank.


----------



## Cruise (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

very interesting and nice stands.


----------



## berkshire royal (Jun 11, 2008)

The Gabba, Brisbane, Australia
Capacity: 42,000
Opened: 1895 refurbished 1993-2005


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

KiwiBrit said:


> Agree with you totally on that Bob. Very disappointing, but I guess we have to use 'multi purpose' stadiums.


Why do you have to, when cricket crowds rarely get close to filling the large rugby stadia? Why can't, say, Canterbury build a 10,000 seat ground (with big grass banks to take capacity beyond this) along the lines of the Riverside or Rose Bowl for a few million, dedicated to cricket?


----------



## KiwiBrit (Feb 7, 2006)

CharlieP said:


> Why do you have to, when cricket crowds rarely get close to filling the large rugby stadia? Why can't, say, Canterbury build a 10,000 seat ground (with big grass banks to take capacity beyond this) along the lines of the Riverside or Rose Bowl for a few million, dedicated to cricket?


Again I agree with you too Charlie. Your point regarding Canterbury is very close to the mark.

Provincial cricket has moved away from Lancaster Park (Jade Stadium, AMI or whatever) and has now made it's home at the Village Green at QEII park. A beautiful oval with a grass verge virtually circling the outfield. With some capital expenditure Canterbury (and NZ cricket!) could have a beautiful test venue.










It already has a fantastic pavillion towards the NW of the outfield and to begin, I feel we just need one grandstand which could hold maybe 2-3000 spectators.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

That seems to be the way to go.

If I was the NZ government, I would be using the rugby/cricket world cups coming up to make a clean break.


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

that new stand at nottingham looks awful.
any test venue in christchurch is going to come from hagley park instead of the village green, never knew the village green was beautiful and the crowds there are pathetic. i would like to turn that athletics stadium into a cricket venue however.
village green:

needs to be bigger to accommodate demand


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

IHaveNoLegs said:


> that new stand at nottingham looks awful.


I have to agree with you, and Trent Bridge is my favourite English Test ground. Sadly its layout was dictated by the road running adjacent to the ground, but what bugs me most about it is how the seats square of the wicket are still at an angle - if they'd made the stand narrower, so it stopped in line with the stumps, then they could build a new stand parallel to the wicket, something like this (apologies for the seams):


----------



## bloatedstomach (Nov 1, 2008)

Newlands, Cape Town


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Newlands is great, but it would be even better if they built a new stand to hide the view of the brewery!


----------



## madjackmcmad (Jul 14, 2007)

I hate Brisbane & Melbourne, give me Sydney & Lords anyday.

Cricket grounds should have character, not be bland souless bowls


----------



## bloatedstomach (Nov 1, 2008)

CharlieP said:


> Newlands is great, but it would be even better if they built a new stand to hide the view of the brewery!


I suppose certain things have a certain nostalgic feeling for locals no matter how much of an eyesore they are. I personally feel that the steam that continuously rises from the brewery in front of Devil's Peak is one of those small details which add to the scene and the atmosphere at the ground. I understand that non-locals might not feel the same. A larger pavilion at the Railway Stand though would obscure the view of Devil's Peak and I can't see that ever getting past the authorities. And personally I'm rather relieved.

I feel the same way, but much more so, about the horrible eyesore which is situated just to the right of the main grandstand at the Oval in London. I've heard it's some sort of power station or something? That really spoils an otherwise decent ground.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

bloatedstomach said:


> I suppose certain things have a certain nostalgic feeling for locals no matter how much of an eyesore they are. I personally feel that the steam that continuously rises from the brewery in front of Devil's Peak is one of those small details which add to the scene and the atmosphere at the ground. I understand that non-locals might not feel the same. A larger pavilion at the Railway Stand though would obscure the view of Devil's Peak and I can't see that ever getting past the authorities. And personally I'm rather relieved.
> 
> I feel the same way, but much more so, about the horrible eyesore which is situated just to the right of the main grandstand at the Oval in London. I've heard it's some sort of power station or something? That really spoils an otherwise decent ground.


Ah, you probably mean the Victorian-era gas holders (though they're completely opposite the side of the ground you're talking of) . I've seen worse eyesores.


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

*Newlands Cape Town*

This venue hosted the Cricket World Cup, the opening ceremony


----------



## bigbossman (Jun 25, 2007)

does a cricket pitch have to be an oval?? and where do the boundaries get marked?? surely if twenty20 takes over you'll start to see stands closer to the centre?


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

CharlieP said:


> Newlands is great, but it would be even better if they built a new stand to hide the view of the brewery!


I dont think so, and it would block off the mountain. Its cool sitting on the grass, but if they had to make a new stand, it would be very low, i doubt they would want to block the view of Table Mountain


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Andrew_za said:


> I dont think so, and it would block off the mountain. Its cool sitting on the grass, but if they had to make a new stand, it would be very low, i doubt they would want to block the view of Table Mountain


The brewery doesn't block the view of Table Mountain, so a new stand that's just high enough to block the view of the brewery wouldn't block it either.


----------



## KiwiBrit (Feb 7, 2006)

IHaveNoLegs said:


> ...any test venue in christchurch is going to come from hagley park instead of the village green


Yeah, like CCC are going to build a new cricket ground in Hagley Park, and Canterbury cricket has made the Village Green there home for a reason.



> never knew the village green was beautiful


???



> and the crowds there are pathetic....


and they will be better in Hagley?

hno:


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

can the Gabba accommodate athletics?


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*Newlands, Cape Town: 2003 ICC Cricket World Cup*


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

*South Africa 2003 ICC Cricket World Cup*

*Wanderers*



































*Kingsmead*


















*Supersport Park*


----------



## bloatedstomach (Nov 1, 2008)

Mo Rush said:


> *Wanderers*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well soon they're all gonna be called Sahara Park, Sahara Stadium, Sahara Oval, Sahara Cricket Ground, etc.


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

KiwiBrit said:


> Yeah, like CCC are going to build a new cricket ground in Hagley Park, and Canterbury cricket has made the Village Green there home for a reason.
> and they will be better in Hagley?


cc using the village green is only a shrt term option, waiting until a test venue in christchurch is established before making that their long term home venue. after all they've planted trees in the 'stands' at the village green. besides to get the ground up to scratch couldn't be much cheaper than starting from scratch at hagley park.
yes crowds will be higher at hagley park due to its better location in the middle of town.


----------



## KiwiBrit (Feb 7, 2006)

IHaveNoLegs said:


> cc using the village green is only a shrt term option, waiting until a test venue in christchurch is established before making that their long term home venue. after all they've planted trees in the 'stands' at the village green. besides to get the ground up to scratch couldn't be much cheaper than starting from scratch at hagley park.
> yes crowds will be higher at hagley park due to its better location in the middle of town.


CCC will not build a stadium in Hagley. It's like expecting the Mayor of New York to allow the Yankees to build in Central park. It ain't gonna happen! 

And we never got good crowds at Lancaster Park which is near the middle of town, so why do you expect bumper attendances in Hagley? And don't get me going on the car parking facilities around Hagley too!


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

as long as crowds are above 20 then it will be an increase and crowds for cantebury games seemed to be higher at hagley park and they only had to move because tey were constantly getting into arguments with the clubs about the use of the oval; now these same clubs are happy to go ahead with any plans for hagley park. parking at hagley is pretty awful but getting out to qeii is pretty shocking itself. hagley park having sport being played there, ain't that just a crazy idea


----------



## Durbsboi (Dec 2, 2005)

bloatedstomach said:


> Well soon they're all gonna be called Sahara Park, Sahara Stadium, Sahara Oval, Sahara Cricket Ground, etc.


Its already called that, lol

Sahara Stadium Kingsmead, venure for todays 2nd test bet South Africa & Australia :cheers2:


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

Hi, I am uploading couple of pics from India's latest test stadium, Vidharva Cricket Association Stadium in Nagpur. It played host to Autralia from Nov 6th to 10th. The match was the fourth and final in the series.India won the match by 172 runs. JJ Kreza was the debutant for Australia and walked away with the MoM with 12 wickets for 358 runs.

The stadium has a seating capacity of 45,000 and is the first stadium in India to feature full bucket seating arrangements. Built at a cost of $ 20 million, the stadium also features a Club House with 24 well furnished rooms, including four suites, a gym, squash, badminton and tennis courts, olympic size swimming pool and library.


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

BTW, how about this stadium as a TEST venue....The stadium is in the Himalayas. Can anyone guess the place????


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

I Know! I know!


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

I wanted guesses from Non-Indians....Anyone from India will know the place if he is an ardent cricket follower.... 

But, I really wish the day is nearer when this venue is declared as a TEST venue. Its tough to beat the scenic setting by any other stadium. I hope the stadiums turns out as a very modern one with all amenities even-if capacity is limited.:cheers:


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Are you suggesting it as a future Test venue? I can't think that it's one at the moment - the only ground I know near the Himalayas is Mohali, but it's a bigger and better stadium than that...


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

The setting is great, but the town is tiny, and wouldn't be able to handle the kind of crowds you'd get for an international game.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Ah, you answered my question before I asked it


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

CharlieP said:


> Are you suggesting it as a future Test venue? I can't think that it's one at the moment - the only ground I know near the Himalayas is Mohali, but it's a bigger and better stadium than that...


Mohali is down in the plains Charlie.The land is as flat as it can possibly get.


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

CharlieP said:


> Are you suggesting it as a future Test venue? I can't think that it's one at the moment - the only ground I know near the Himalayas is Mohali, but it's a bigger and better stadium than that...


Yes..Charlie. I am suggesting this venue as a future Test venue when the stadium is completed. Mohali is bigger and better but this stadium is still going through the construction phases. Let the construction complete....I wish and hope lots of cricket follower will vote for this beauty as a test venue.

I hope ICC considers this too.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Uttarakhand?


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Marathaman said:


> Mohali is down in the plains Charlie.The land is as flat as it can possibly get.


It has nice views of the Himalayas though, from what I remember.

Hang on, is it Dharamshala?


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

Marathaman said:


> The setting is great, but the town is tiny, and wouldn't be able to handle the kind of crowds you'd get for an international game.


Ya, I know. But instead of pollutted Kanpur hosting a test, I'd rather prefer Dharamshal host test matches. It will be a welcome relief for the players as well as the crowds. I think if matches are organised on regular basis, good hotels will crop up in no time. This will sole the problem...IMO.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Yes, definitely Dharamshala.


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

CharlieP said:


> It has nice views of the Himalayas though, from what I remember.
> 
> Hang on, is it Dharamshala?


BINGO Charlie..... :applause:Which place are you from.:hug:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

CharlieP said:


> It has nice views of the Himalayas though, from what I remember


Nope, no Himalayan views here:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

jumoni said:


> BINGO Charlie..... :applause:Which place are you from.:hug:


Psst...I think he cheated. :lol:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

jumoni said:


> Ya, I know. But instead of pollutted Kanpur hosting a test, I'd rather prefer Dharamshal host test matches. It will be a welcome relief for the players as well as the crowds. I think if matches are organised on regular basis, good hotels will crop up in no time. This will sole the problem...IMO.


You want Dharamshala to become polluted as well? hno:

Sorry, I kinda hate it when a himalayan town becomes a famous tourist destination. It tends to get ruined within a decade with massive crowds stampeding through every tourist season.


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

Marathaman said:


> You want Dharamshala to become polluted as well? hno:
> 
> Sorry, I kinda hate it when a himalayan town becomes a famous tourist destination. It tends to get ruined within a decade with massive crowds stampeding through every tourist season.



Awa!!!!!! One test match a year won't ruin the town honey! Kanpur is an industrial city hence it is polluted and not because it get to host test matches every now and then.

Also, Dharamshal is already a tourist attraction coz' of Dalai Lama. Few thousand extra for 5 days once a year won't harm the town. But all said and done, if the people at the helm are willing, any place in the world could be made beautiful and as natural as it can get....


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

Another Test match venue, recently added. Guess the stadium and the city's name??????


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

^^
One hint. This stadium along with the below stadium are in the same state.
Both the stadium got test status together.









:banana:


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

First looks a bit like the ACA-VDCA Stadium in Visakhapatnam, India.

Second might be the Rajiv Gandhi International Cricket Stadium in Hyderabad, India.


----------



## scorpiogenius (Apr 28, 2007)

^^ guess you're right.

*Eden Gardens* in Kolkata
Capacity: 100,000.


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

PCA stadium Mohali,









Can you guess what was the cost of this stadium?


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

jumoni said:


> To substantiate my points, below rendering is of another stadium getting built in Western Indian city of Pune.


Wow, that is a pretty sweet stadium!


----------



## Mickeebee (Jan 17, 2007)

madjackmcmad said:


> I hate Brisbane & Melbourne, give me Sydney & Lords anyday.
> 
> Cricket grounds should have character, not be bland souless bowls


The atmosphere at the MCG when it has 80,000+ people watching the game is hardly 'souless'.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Sydney has lost a lot of it's character over the years. It is now just an unco-ordinated hotch-potch of a mess of concepts.

For test match grounds I would have to say, Lord's and Adelaide.

Melbourne is good if you want to get in and never have to worry about booking for a ticket as it has such a large capacity you are always going to get in.

p.s. they might be wasting their money in India building that new ground in Prune. Due to terrorism, they are being forced to move the 20/20 to England or South Africa.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd (Jan 24, 2006)

^^ You mean they are moving this years IPL tournament. From what i've heard it is due to the government not being able to guarantee security as the elections are happening at the same time.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Indians cannot guarentee ANYTHING period!

We all know what they are capable of 'delivering' if you have had half your IT department outsourced.

They need 10 people to do what one person previously did and they still **** that up.

They make Fawlty Towers management appear like Swiss Railways by comparison.


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

^^ Thats insulting... 
IPL had to be moved coz' of the General Election where huge nos. of the security personal needs to be mobilized across the length and breadth of the country. Mind you, India has a population of over 1 billions, some 7000 cities and and over 300,000 villages where election is going to take place. So, its very tough on part of Govt. to provide security covers for these games as well.* Tell me any other country that can manage an election at this scale???*

Brother, managing a country with few millions is easy enough but one with 1000 millions is a bit tough, but, we are still able to manage ourselves and we are doing good enough......

BTW, can your country gurantee cent % security for these games if it is held there? The best they can do is to provide few thousands security personals and not more than that....but I doubt that'd be possible if elections were going on at the same time there as well...


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

A new stadium with pillars to support the roof? Everything should be cantilevered these days. hno:


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

^^ Exactly...
In India, they are still near-sighted. Hopefully in 10-15 years time this roof will look worn out and they might think of going in for those fancy looking roof.


----------



## bthj (Jan 2, 2008)

jumoni said:


> ^^ Thats insulting...
> * Tell me any
> 
> no other country have to??*


----------



## bthj (Jan 2, 2008)

jumoni said:


> ^^
> * Tell me any other country that can manage an election at this scale???*


no other country have to??


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^

If Indians were smart they would break their country up into manageable pieces. They should create 20 odd different states.

How can a centrally administered country possibly serve the interests of well over a billion people?

They cannot even manage it in Australia and we only have 20 million in total.

The smart move in India would be to create small breakaway states and introduce the Swiss method of government to reduce the cronyism and corruptism.


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

^^... Well India has infact accept your suggestion....there are 30 STATES(administered by local government) and 5 UNION TERRITORIES (administered by Central Govt.). Each of these 30 states are again divided into DISTRICTs which are inturn administered by respt. local govt. Here I am talking about General Elections where the entire country participates in a phased manner. The only difference is the huge population....

Anyways, leave all these aside...lets get back to the topic of Test stadiums....any new pics of test stadiums...


----------



## trmather (Feb 7, 2008)

Does anyone have any pictures of Punjab Stadium in Pakistan.

Every stadium site I've looked at says it has a huge capacity and was built recently, but you never see any pictures.


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

*Newlands Cricket Stadium, Cape Town*

























Its not the biggest, but hosted the ICC cricket world cup opening ceremony and will host the opening ceremony for the 2009 IPL


----------



## Cruise (Apr 17, 2007)

Andrew_za said:


> Its not the biggest, but hosted the ICC cricket world cup opening ceremony and will host the opening ceremony for the 2009 IPL


When does the IPL start?


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

*IPL 2009 South Africa*

*Cape Town to Host Opening Ceremony of IPL*
The lucrative Indian Premier League cricket tournament has been moved to South Africa and Cape Town will host the opening ceremony

Cape Town will host the opening ceremony of the second season of the DLF Indian Premier League after it was announced that South Africa has been chosen as the official host venue for the lucrative cricket tournament.

The decision to move the IPL to South Africa was made after a meeting between IPL Commissioner, Lalit Modi and Cricket South Africa Chief Executive Gerald Majola at Johannesburg on Tuesday 24 March.

The IPL will now *begin on 18 April in South Africa with the final to be played on 24 May 2009.* The final schedule for the 59 matches and the host venues for the eight franchises will be announced shortly.

Season II of the DLF Indian Premier league will feature the eight Franchises doing battle over 36 days in South Africa and each franchise will continue to play on a home and away basis with 7 matches at home.

The top 4 Franchises in the league will contest the semi-finals and the victorious semi-finalists will meet in the Grand Final all over one weekend.

The league will showcase a grand total of 59 matches providing broadcasters and in-stadia spectators with 177 hours of live "family entertainment", which will also be viewed by a significant international audience. All matches will be at 4 pm and 8 pm IST to coincide with prime time for television audiences in India.

England was not considered as the venue due to the inclement weather that prevails in the month of May during which England’s domestic season would be also be starting. There was a fear that 70% to 75% of IPL matches would be affected by rain and weather if England was chosen as the venue.

Even though some of the franchisees preferred England as the venue, there was always an alternate available for IPL and that was South Africa.

Further, while shifting IPL out of India, it was promised that the first match of the day at 4.00 PM and the second match of the day would be at 8.00 PM, Indian Standard Time. IPL had assured the Indian viewing public that the prime time for watching the match on Television would not be compromised. This timing could be achieved more practically in South Africa than in England.

*Matches will be held in 6 cities - Johannesburg, Durban, East London, Centurion, Port Elizabeth and Cape Town, which will also hold the Opening Ceremony.*

It is reported that the cost of telecasting matches, transportation, accommodation and security would work out cheaper if the tournament is conducted in South Africa.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Will they rename the franchises to reflect the South African cities?

ie Calcutta 'Knight Riders' = Cape Town etc..


----------



## Cruise (Apr 17, 2007)

http://www.news.com.au/adelaidenow/story/0,22606,25312192-5006301,00.html



> SANFL and AFL leaders will meet in Melbourne today in an extraordinary session which could bring AFL games to the redeveloped Adelaide Oval.
> 
> And there is the expectation SA Cricket Association officials will be drawn into the talks.
> 
> ...


http://www.portadelaidefc.com.au/news/newsarticle/tabid/6038/newsid/74718/default.aspx



> ANDREW Demetriou says the AFL is fully supporting Port Adelaide in the face of the South Australian club's financial crisis.
> 
> The club requested financial help last month due to cash flow, stadium deal and debt issues, but Demetriou said the AFL and the SANFL would ensure the club's future.
> 
> ...


Looks like Adelaide OVal could be getting a further upgrade very shortly.


----------



## amidcars (Mar 26, 2009)

Hardly the best cricket stadium in the world, but its got a great atmosphere, pitty about the shitty turnouts for test matches tho.


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

amidcars said:


> Hardly the best cricket stadium in the world, but its got a great atmosphere, pitty about the shitty turnouts for test matches tho.


Which ground are you talking about??


----------



## Andrew_za (Feb 3, 2009)

which stadium?


----------



## kuquito (Aug 8, 2006)

Wezza said:


> A new stadium with pillars to support the roof? Everything should be cantilevered these days. hno:


Yeah that's weird!


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

Below two images are not of test stadiums but posting as I think they will be of importance esp. after ICC has moved from London to UAE.

*Sheikh Zayed Cricket Stadium in Abu Dhabi, UAE*








A multipurpose sporting venue, Sheikh Zayed Stadium in Abu Dhabi in Middle East is mainly used for football & athletic events but cricket matches are also hosted here frequently. Capacity of some 30,000 spectators at a time, Zayed stadium in UAE became premier cricket ground when Sharjah missed out due to match-fixing allegations. Named after President Sheikh Zayed bin Sultan Al Nahyan, built at a cost of around 25 million US dollars, this cricket stadium was inaugurated in 2006 with a India vs Pakistan match. Located around an hours drive from main Abu Dhabi city, Zayed stadium in Dubai sports city is all production ready = Systems integrator, Gearhouse Broadcast had previously installed production cabling, 37 wall boxes, 33 triax camera positions, 27 fibre camera positions, 53 video tie lines, 92 data tie lines and 136 audio tie lines, all of which use Belden or Draka cable. 

*Cricket stadium inside Dubai Sports City*
Capacity: 25,000


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

It's got white elephant written all over it. Those guys have more money than sense.


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

BoB, what makes you think these people do no have senses.....I think its only their senses that prevailed upon them not to build world's biggest cricket stadium at some 120 K-150 K capacity 'coz they know they will never be able to fill them up. They went for a 25 K which is just perfect.

You sound more jealous that some small country without any cricketing back-ground is building those beautiful stadiums. This is only magnifying the sheer viewing pleasure of the cricket crazy peoples in this world and I think you are missing that point. Anyways couple of pics from Dubai Sports City....


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't think it's a white elephant. Cricket is growing among Emiraties and the UAE has a substantial ex-pat population from Britain and the sub-continent.

Plus if that fails, there's always football.

They've always been crazy about sports, but they always have to settle for one off big events, now they're building their own leagues so they need these venues.


----------



## Cruise (Apr 17, 2007)

They could also play Australian rules football in these cricket stadiums lol.


----------



## ArchieTheGreat (Feb 10, 2009)

BobDaBuilder said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> It's got white elephant written all over it. Those guys have more money than sense.


Where do you think Pakistan will be playing all their home test matches and ODI series from now on?

Plus the UAE wiould be good host for things like the 20/20 world cup.


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

ArchieTheGreat said:


> Where do you think Pakistan will be playing all their home test matches and ODI series from now on?


:lol:

But its really sad.... Pakistan was one of the most versatile team some 7-8 years back. I always liked and admired the team that Wasim Akram handled.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

That stadium in Dubai is pretty neat. Nothing amazing but it has a very clean, circular form.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

Pakistan needs to sort it's country out first and foremost. There needs to better sharing of wealth. You have the top 5 percent there with 99 percent of the wealth. Any wonder they have terrorism issues and Islamic fantatics because they are not an educated people and easily led astray.

As for UAE cricket, hopefully some good comes out of the Pakis problems and they can spread the game there. They need to get cricket into the schools in Arabia. It might get them away from those mosques which are spreading all this hatred which we are seeing the results of on the news everynight.


----------



## dvdrumls (Mar 28, 2009)

I love cricket and I love every thing related to cricket.


----------



## BobDaBuilder (Jun 7, 2005)

I stand corrected.......... I did not realise that half the population of the Emirates was Indian/Pakistani or Bangladeshi.

UAE scores victory as cricket host
Tim Brooks
Last Updated: April 23. 2009 12:31AM UAE / April 22. 2009 8:31PM GMT

The National

DUBAI // It was a great victory for Pakistan last night over the cricket world champions Australia in a tense game at Dubai Sports City. But for the city and the nation, the historic first match marked an even greater milestone.

The game heralded the emergence of Dubai as an international cricket venue and could lay the foundations for major tournaments to be hosted in the UAE in the near future.
The large Pakistan community and close geographical proximity have made the UAE the favoured “second home” for Pakistan, following the terror attacks last month that made domestic fixtures untenable. Shahid Afridi, the all-rounder and crowd favourite, made sure his fans weren’t disappointed when he took six wickets to pave the way for a four-wicket win over Australia.

Following the success of the Abu Dhabi-hosted West Indies series in November, the addition of another world-class stadium and the visit of the world champions have put the cricketing spotlight firmly on the UAE.
With terrorism and political instability making cricket in the subcontinent a risky proposition, the UAE’s emergence as the leading neutral venue could not have come at a better time. The series serves as a showcase to demonstrate that the UAE has the infrastructure, security and cricketing culture to replace Pakistan as a World Cup host in 2011.

The festival of cricket in Dubai and Abu Dhabi, which will include five One-Day Internationals (ODIs) and a Twenty 20 match, started with a bang yesterday as both teams sought to entertain the passionate crowd.

The arena, which has taken three years to complete, welcomed its first cricket supporters and thorough organisation and planning helped avoid the chaos that has marred some sporting events in the city in the past. 

The majority of the crowd were drawn from the city’s large Pakistani community, many of whom wore face paint and waved giant flags from the terraces of the state-of-the art, 25,000-capacity stadium.
However, a small but vocal group of Australians assured that the match was played in a competitive, carnival atmosphere.

Peter Chapman, 41, a civil engineer from England, had expected chaotic scenes at the ground but was pleasantly surprised by the organisation.

“I feared that, being a new ground, there would be long delays entering the stadium but to their credit it was well signposted and the stewards were very helpful. My expectations were exceeded.”
Umanath Rama, 37, from Dubai, said he was amazed that he managed to park his car and find his seat within 15 minutes. 

“There was ample parking and regular shuttle buses took people right to the stadium entrance. The stadium is new and it hasn’t got as much infrastructure as an existing one but considering that I think it has been organised well.”

Given recent tragic events security at the ground was very tight, with every supporter passing through a metal detector and all bags thoroughly searched. Brett Draper, 31, a marketing executive from Adelaide, said that tight security was important following the recent incidents in Pakistan. “The reason this series is being played here in the first place is that the management and players are confident that the UAE is a safe and secure venue. The security checks did lead to a slight delay but I think everyone expected that and if it means the safety of the supporters and players is assured then it is justified.”
Rashid Mahmood, 49, an electrical supervisor from Pakistan, said that the security staff were fair and courteous and looked forward to the stadium establishing itself as one of the best on the world. “There are many Pakistan supporters in Dubai and so it is a natural choice as a home venue for the team. It is a popular destination and the facilities here are among the most modern and innovative in the world. I am proud to be part of history with the first ever international cricket match in Dubai.
“I think it is fantastic for Dubai. You can hear by the chants of the crowd how enthusiastic they are about cricket. The anticipation has been building for weeks and it is the talk of the town. I hope it will be the home of Pakistan cricket for many years. I’m sure other teams will come here soon.

“The stadium is absolutely fantastic. The ring design is beautiful and all the seats enjoy a great view. You really feel part of the action. The stadium has been visible on the horizon for months and it is great it is finally being used. With ICC headquarters here and the Global Academy opening, Dubai is becoming an important centre for cricket and the stadium opening is a major milestone in meeting that ambition.”
The ground filled up rapidly from around 6pm as people rushed to attend the game after work. The high attendance and vocal, passionate support went some way to show that Dubai will prove a popular cricketing venue. “I’ve seen cricket all over the world and the crowd here today are perhaps the most passionate. The mix of cultures in Dubai really helps create an atmosphere. All teams that travel are assured of some home support because it is so cosmopolitan” said Mr Chapman.
As daylight began to ebb the stadium’s advanced “ring of fire” lighting system was demonstrated for the first time, replicating daylight conditions with over 350 adjustable floodlights. The lighting is just one of the technological innovations being showcased in the stadium, which is the newest and most advanced international cricket stadium in the world. It was an encouraging start for the Sports City Stadium and the Friday game could see the first sell-out at the stadium. The stadium will also host the first ever Twenty 20 international in the UAE on the 7th May.


----------



## Mo Rush (Nov 13, 2004)

who do you think builds everything in Dubai?


----------



## Cactus (Dec 17, 2007)

Planning has started on the next new stand for the Sydney Cricket Ground.
This is a similar curved roof (forground) to the new Hill Stand (at the back). I imagine that this style of roof is planned to eventually go around all of the newer stands, leaving the members and ladies stands as the historical contrast.


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

^^
Do you think they will knock down the members stand?


----------



## Cactus (Dec 17, 2007)

Wezza said:


> ^^
> Do you think they will knock down the members stand?


Not in a million years Wezza. those two stands have seen plenty of test matches in Cricket and also rugby union and rugby league, they are a real link to the grounds rich sporting history.
The hill also had a lot of history, but it was a mess, The old scoreboard was covered by the Doug Walters stand and the grass had been lost to concrete and plastic seats, it was either develop it into a new stand or put the grass and trees back. they chose to develop.
This new stand will cover the Noble and Chuchill stands, the Noble holds a lot of member seating and facilities as well as the historic stands.
The overhang of the upper seating of the new planned stand will allow it to run around to the hill stand without incroaching on the grounds of the movie studios next door.


----------



## khilani003 (Dec 16, 2006)

*Eden Gardens Renovation*

Not sure if anyone is keeping up on this, but 3 architecture firms have presented to the Cricket Association of Bengal here in Kolkata over the last month in hopes of getting the renovation project. The teams are:

Burt Hill Architects w/ VMS Group
HOK Singapore
Research Design Office (REDO) w/ REX, Tom Leader, & Ove Arup

The CAB is looking to do a major renovation of Eden Gardens with 3 deadlines in mind - IPL 2010, World Cup 2011 (Eden Gardens will be site for one of the Semi-Finals, among other matches), and 2018 - 100th Anniversary of the initial First Class Match. 

Decision should be made within the next week or so.


----------



## jumoni (May 25, 2006)

^^ Hmn, thats correct. They are preparing the stadium for the World Cup. 
Below are some rendering of the proposed renovation.


----------



## jandeczentar (Aug 14, 2009)

salgovernale said:


> who cares??? County games are played during the day when people are at work!! Why cant predominantly boring football fans like yourself celebrate diversity you numpty..its always FOOTBALL FOOTBALL FOOTBALL..yawn.Cricket is a 2rd tier sport in England which is well followed with most international games and the big domestic one dayers and 20 20 sold out.Why would you get 80,000 going? It does very well as it is and its good that we have a variety of sports to watch and follow.


Who Cares? The counties themselves ought to since they're businesses and not charities. Like all businesses they exist to make money and at the moment they are kissing possibly millions of pounds goodbye trying to peddle a product that almost no one wants.

Cricket is a dull sport, but infuriatingly so because it needn't be that way. All it needs to do is get shorter and play its matches at a time when people can actually watch them, ie: in the evenings, under lights, when people aren't at work or school. If it does that then maybe it becomes the national sport, the summer alternative to football, that it should be. As it is, it will stay as the 4th most popular sport in Britain, if it's lucky.


----------



## salgovernale (Mar 8, 2010)

jandeczentar said:


> Who Cares? The counties themselves ought to since they're businesses and not charities. Like all businesses they exist to make money and at the moment they are kissing possibly millions of pounds goodbye trying to peddle a product that almost no one wants.
> 
> Cricket is a dull sport, but infuriatingly so because it needn't be that way. All it needs to do is get shorter and play its matches at a time when people can actually watch them, ie: in the evenings, under lights, when people aren't at work or school. If it does that then maybe it becomes the national sport, the summer alternative to football, that it should be. As it is, it will stay as the 4th most popular sport in Britain, if it's lucky.


it isnt a dull sport at all you arrogant wanker.If you have played it and know the banter,rules and great history and fun of the game you would know that you tosser.All the things you mentioned are being done anyway and it is our national summer sport as it is.


----------



## jandeczentar (Aug 14, 2009)

salgovernale said:


> it isnt a dull sport at all you arrogant wanker.If you have played it and know the banter,rules and great history and fun of the game you would know that you tosser.All the things you mentioned are being done anyway and it is our national summer sport as it is.


If it's not a dull sport then why aren't more poeple watching the games? Why can I find average attendance figures for every team sport in the world except cricket (even Wisden seems not to know)? Why is it that whenever I see a picture of county cricket in a national newspaper there is almost invariably a backdrop of empty seats? "Banter, rules and great history" are meaningless if there's only 3 sleeping geriatrics watching. 

Maybe the things I previously mentioned are being done, but not to the extent that they should be. The 4-Day County Championship (played on week days) still dominates the calendar which means the least popular version of the game takes up most of the season and the effort of the players.

Frankly, it's people like you, Selgovernale, keeping cricket in the dark ages. Any sport that can be stopped for 'bad light,' in an age when stadia can be lit up like the proverbial Christmas tree, is clearly living in the past. Any sport that has breaks in the middle for 'lunch' and 'tea' is clearly taking too long. However, time is on my side. Most of the people who think as you do are old: they'll be dead or dying within the next decade or two; and they'll be replaced. Hopefully the new people will not be as blind to the obvious as you seem to be. They'll see that sport is no longer a passtime but a business. They'll see thousands going to Twenty20 games and hundreds going to County Championship matches. Gradually the shortest, most lucrative, version of the game will ease out the others, possibly superceding them completely. You might not like it but money talks and people are already voting with their feet and their wallets.


----------



## salgovernale (Mar 8, 2010)

jandeczentar said:


> If it's not a dull sport then why aren't more poeple watching the games? Why can I find average attendance figures for every team sport in the world except cricket (even Wisden seems not to know)? Why is it that whenever I see a picture of county cricket in a national newspaper there is almost invariably a backdrop of empty seats? "Banter, rules and great history" are meaningless if there's only 3 sleeping geriatrics watching.
> 
> Maybe the things I previously mentioned are being done, but not to the extent that they should be. The 4-Day County Championship (played on week days) still dominates the calendar which means the least popular version of the game takes up most of the season and the effort of the players.
> 
> Frankly, it's people like you, Selgovernale, keeping cricket in the dark ages. Any sport that can be stopped for 'bad light,' in an age when stadia can be lit up like the proverbial Christmas tree, is clearly living in the past. Any sport that has breaks in the middle for 'lunch' and 'tea' is clearly taking too long. However, time is on my side. Most of the people who think as you do are old: they'll be dead or dying within the next decade or two; and they'll be replaced. Hopefully the new people will not be as blind to the obvious as you seem to be. They'll see that sport is no longer a passtime but a business. They'll see thousands going to Twenty20 games and hundreds going to County Championship matches. Gradually the shortest, most lucrative, version of the game will ease out the others, possibly superceding them completely. You might not like it but money talks and people are already voting with their feet and their wallets.


Most of our grounds didnt have lights until recently because they couldnt get permission from local residents because of objections in the past.Im not sure if youve played the game but would you like to bat in poor seeing conditions with someone bowling bouncers at you at 90 miles an hour.The longer game will never die out as a test match over 5 days is the finest form of the game..just look at the recent ashes series.So what if they break for lunch and tea..they play all day.Why does football have a half time?Your arguments are not only facile,banal and pointless they are stupid as well.


----------



## jandeczentar (Aug 14, 2009)

salgovernale said:


> Most of our grounds didnt have lights until recently because they couldnt get permission from local residents because of objections in the past.Im not sure if youve played the game but would you like to bat in poor seeing conditions with someone bowling bouncers at you at 90 miles an hour.The longer game will never die out as a test match over 5 days is the finest form of the game..just look at the recent ashes series.So what if they break for lunch and tea..they play all day.Why does football have a half time?Your arguments are not only facile,banal and pointless they are stupid as well.


Baseball players have the same problem with light that cricketers do, playing at dusk and having a ball thrown at them at 90mph. Even during day games they have to contend with shadows being cast across the field by the seating decks. Often the pitchers mound can be in sunlight when home plate is in the shade meaning the ball travels from light to dark mid pitch. The issue of light is the same in both sports yet it is not a reason to stop a baseball game. On the contrary, the pitchers use it to their advantage. Why should it be different for cricket?

England's football team play Andorra (one of the weakest teams in Europe) and get 80,000+. England's rugby union team play Italy (the weakest of the 6 nations) and get 80,000+. England's cricket team play Australia (the best team in the world), in the most prestigious competition the sport has to offer (the Ashes) and they get maybe 20,000 (on a good day). Cricket's administrators will look at that and wonder why their gates are so much smaller than their competitors. In an increasingly crowded marketplace cricket is in danger of being squeezed out. In that situation I wouldn't be so sure that longer forms of the game are untouchable. Even if they aren't superceded completely, I can see a period of retrenchment in which the five different forms of the game are trimmed down to two (probably tests and Twenty20 since they make the most money) and the rest are abandoned or at least marginalised.

"So what if they break for lunch and tea...they play all day," and that is far too long for most of the population of Britain.

Football has a halftime because footballers (excluding the goalkeepers) are expected to run 5-7 miles a game and that is tiring. Watching cricket, most of the players seem to spend most of their time standing around. Even Wisden has complained about the gindingly slow over-rate in many matches, especially tests. I would theorise that footballers cover more gound in 90 minutes than cricketers do in 7 hours. It's faster, more exciting and people get more of an emotional buzz from it. That's why more people watch football. 

You may think my points are facile, banal, pointless and stupid but you'd be wrong. My questions should be asked by cricket's fans, players, coaches and administrators and there'd better be some answers because these questions go to the heart of the sports future prosperity. Do you want matches watched by a few elderly gentlemen? Or do you want real crowds to show up? Do you want people to talk about last night's cricket match when they go to work or school the next day? Or do you want to be ignored by the vast majority of the population? Most importantly, do you want people to care about cricket and support their team in the same way they do for football? Or would you rather languish in an ocean of apathy peppered with only a few small islands of real interest?


----------



## salgovernale (Mar 8, 2010)

jandeczentar said:


> Baseball players have the same problem with light that cricketers do, playing at dusk and having a ball thrown at them at 90mph. Even during day games they have to contend with shadows being cast across the field by the seating decks. Often the pitchers mound can be in sunlight when home plate is in the shade meaning the ball travels from light to dark mid pitch. The issue of light is the same in both sports yet it is not a reason to stop a baseball game. On the contrary, the pitchers use it to their advantage. Why should it be different for cricket?
> 
> England's football team play Andorra (one of the weakest teams in Europe) and get 80,000+. England's rugby union team play Italy (the weakest of the 6 nations) and get 80,000+. England's cricket team play Australia (the best team in the world), in the most prestigious competition the sport has to offer (the Ashes) and they get maybe 20,000 (on a good day). Cricket's administrators will look at that and wonder why their gates are so much smaller than their competitors. In an increasingly crowded marketplace cricket is in danger of being squeezed out. In that situation I wouldn't be so sure that longer forms of the game are untouchable. Even if they aren't superceded completely, I can see a period of retrenchment in which the five different forms of the game are trimmed down to two (probably tests and Twenty20 since they make the most money) and the rest are abandoned or at least marginalised.
> 
> ...


Its clear youve never played the game so i will let you off on some of your naive opinions.Cricket is far more dangerous than baseball.In cricket you are bowling into the body and near the head, in baseball its is down the middle of the plate and contact with the batter is extremely rare so there is less likelihood of being hit.Also a quick bowler bowling 20 overs a day will put an unbelivable amount of strain and pressure on their body and joints over the course of a day so the tea and lunch sessions are needed.I suppose footballers need to put up their pampered primadonna feet up and get a manicure.

Lords holds 30,000 and is having its capacity increased to 45,000 as are all the other test grounds.Dont forget England play 7 test matches very summer plus 10+ one dayers and 20/20 games which means they are fully occupied 45+days in the summer which gives them far more revenue in the coffers than the RFU who play 5-7 internations a year so its the RFU who need to look at their money generating sources..hopefully rugby will survive.

Cricket can never be as popular Football and why should it be, there are only finite resources and money that is available.Id rather Cricket retains its soul and idendity,history and traditions rather than becoming the gold digging ***** who sells its soul to the highest bidder which English football has become.Cricket has far more followers than Rugby; why arent you concerned about that game.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

That's all good and well, jandeczentar, but when England play Australia IN Australia, the MCG sells out... guess what? That's 100,000 people.


----------



## jandeczentar (Aug 14, 2009)

salgovernale said:


> Its clear youve never played the game so i will let you off on some of your naive opinions.Cricket is far more dangerous than baseball.In cricket you are bowling into the body and near the head, in baseball its is down the middle of the plate and contact with the batter is extremely rare so there is less likelihood of being hit.Also a quick bowler bowling 20 overs a day will put an unbelivable amount of strain and pressure on their body and joints over the course of a day so the tea and lunch sessions are needed.I suppose footballers need to put up their pampered primadonna feet up and get a manicure.
> 
> Lords holds 30,000 and is having its capacity increased to 45,000 as are all the other test grounds.Dont forget England play 7 test matches very summer plus 10+ one dayers and 20/20 games which means they are fully occupied 45+days in the summer which gives them far more revenue in the coffers than the RFU who play 5-7 internations a year so its the RFU who need to look at their money generating sources..hopefully rugby will survive.
> 
> Cricket can never be as popular Football and why should it be, there are only finite resources and money that is available.Id rather Cricket retains its soul and idendity,history and traditions rather than becoming the gold digging ***** who sells its soul to the highest bidder which English football has become.Cricket has far more followers than Rugby; why arent you concerned about that game.


It's also clear that you've never played or even watched baseball. If you had you'd know that pitching the ball right down the middle of home plate is a sure way to give up a home run. Pitchers will try and pepper the edges of the plate, often the inside closest to the batter where the margin for error is tiny. If it moves inside just a hair too much it will hit the batter and keep in mind they wear far less armour than their cricketing counterparts. Plus most batters stand as close to the plate as possible to get as much plate coverage as they can which increases their chances of getting hit even further. Yet still they don't complain about bad light or stop the game because of it.

It's also clear that you don't watch much football. If you did you'd know that even the 'primadonnas' have to put in the effort or they will be dropped (see Balotelli being dropped by Mourinho at Inter, for example). Even the most preening of players would baulk at a half-time manicure, plus the managers would never allow it. 

England will be at Lords for a combined total of 17 days for the remainder of this season (assuming all their tests go the distance). Middlesex will be there for 40 days (also assuming their 4-day matches run the course) and for most of those they will struggle to fill the 30,000 seats they currently have, never mind the 45,000 of an expanded stadium. Even when England are there, one of their tests is against Bangladesh which I doubt will drum up much enthusiasm.

"Cricket has far more followers than rugby." Are you sure? The average attendance in the Guinness Premiership in 2008/9 was 10,943. The average attendance in the Super League (played in summer) was 8,730. The 2008 County Championship average (both divisions, I couldn't find separate figures for each) was 3,882 per game or 970 per day. The Twenty20 Cup average in 2008 was 6,250: higher for all the reasons I've stated in previous posts. The Guinness Premiership average will increase in the coming years when Bath and Leicester get new or expanded stadiums, which they will fill. Rugby doesn't need my concern for it has never been in better health.

How, in all seriousness, can cricket claim to be a national sport in Britain when its premier club competition attracts an average of less than 1,000 people? It's not even the leading summer sport. In fact it's more in line with non-league football or supposedly minority sports like Basketball and Ice Hockey. You'd "rather cricket retains its soul and identity, history and traditions," but it's that mindset that is preventing cricket achieving the position of eminence that it should have in Britain. Twenty20 achieves higher attendances for good reasons. The sooner cricket's administrators realise that, the sooner cricket can become a national sport. Anyone who thinks it already is now deludes themselves as demonstrated by the figures above.


----------



## jandeczentar (Aug 14, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> That's all good and well, jandeczentar, but when England play Australia IN Australia, the MCG sells out... guess what? That's 100,000 people.


That's all well and good, Dimethyltryptamine, but when England play Australia IN England, the SWALEC Stadium might sell out...guess what? That's not 100,000 people (even if you add up all 5 days).


----------



## AdidasGazelle (Mar 11, 2006)

jandeczentar said:


> That's all well and good, Dimethyltryptamine, but when England play Australia IN England, the SWALEC Stadium might sell out...guess what? That's not 100,000 people (even if you add up all 5 days).


I think you are being unfair on Test cricket. I agree with you about most county cricket but the Ashes Test series is one of the highlights of English and Australian sport. The last two Ashes series in England have been nothing but thrilling, for English cricket supporters at least!

Are you saying that because attendances in Test cricket aren't as high as for International football and rugby that they are a failure? I'm not sure what you are getting at. The powers that be are testing pink balls for possible night-time test cricket as I'm sure you are aware but IMO there will always be a place for the highest form of the game over 5 days.

I'm already getting a bit bored of watching 20/20 cricket.


----------



## salgovernale (Mar 8, 2010)

jandeczentar said:


> That's all well and good, Dimethyltryptamine, but when England play Australia IN England, the SWALEC Stadium might sell out...guess what? That's not 100,000 people (even if you add up all 5 days).


when england play australia at lords they get 150,000 ticket sold sunshine.


----------



## salgovernale (Mar 8, 2010)

jandeczentar said:


> It's also clear that you've never played or even watched baseball. If you had you'd know that pitching the ball right down the middle of home plate is a sure way to give up a home run. Pitchers will try and pepper the edges of the plate, often the inside closest to the batter where the margin for error is tiny. If it moves inside just a hair too much it will hit the batter and keep in mind they wear far less armour than their cricketing counterparts. Plus most batters stand as close to the plate as possible to get as much plate coverage as they can which increases their chances of getting hit even further. Yet still they don't complain about bad light or stop the game because of it.
> 
> It's also clear that you don't watch much football. If you did you'd know that even the 'primadonnas' have to put in the effort or they will be dropped (see Balotelli being dropped by Mourinho at Inter, for example). Even the most preening of players would baulk at a half-time manicure, plus the managers would never allow it.
> 
> ...


i have played club football and cricket most of my life.I havent played baseball but then im English:lol:Youre talking bollocks comparing cricket to basketball in the UK.I know youre trying to be a troll but at least cricket hasnt sold its soul to a load of foreign carpet baggers and dodgy yank businessmen.Most footballers when i was growing up were proper hard men and proper people not the overpaid and yes pampered preening tasteless arrogant morons like ashley cole and john terry we see today.At least cricketers arent *****..90% of modern footballers are.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Anywho 

the MCG

















http://www.flickr.com/photos/dowdenphotography/3472274585/


----------



## kingfisher09 (Apr 1, 2010)

@salgovernale : You are really naive. Cricket is not played only in England and Australia. Look at its popularity across the globe, specifically Asia. It is the most popular sport in India, Pakistan, SriLanka and Bangladesh. You have no idea about the revenue the game generates. In just in 3rd year after conception the IPL today is worth $4.13 billion. If a sport is not popular the it cannot generate such high revenues. Spoke to a friend of mine in India who was telling me that the seats for the semifinals and finals of IPL were all sold out and were now being sold in the black market for 20 times the original value.

As far as it being a boring sport it depends on how you view it. People classify test matches which is the 5 day version as slow, but trust me I have seen some close fights for all 5 days of the game when no team has had the upper hand. 20/20 is the short version and is a real excitement to watch.

I live in Toronto and have seen and played baseball as well. Have you ever been hit by a baseball compared to a cricket ball. The baseball will feel like a soft tennis ball while the cricket ball will knock your wind out even if you are wearing a helmet. Recent example, Rahul Dravid from the Indian cricket team who had his jaw fractured in 3 places when he ducked into a bouncer in a test match against Bangladesh. Note that he was wearing a helmet with a grill to cover his face. personally I was hit on the fingers while batting and I was wearing gloves. End result, 1 broken finger and lost the nails on 3 fingers. The ratio of cricketers getting injured while batting, bowling or fielding is way higher than that in baseball.

You can argue and discuss all you wish to salgovernale. Thanks.


----------



## jandeczentar (Aug 14, 2009)

salgovernale said:


> i have played club football and cricket most of my life.I havent played baseball but then im English:lol:Youre talking bollocks comparing cricket to basketball in the UK.I know youre trying to be a troll but at least cricket hasnt sold its soul to a load of foreign carpet baggers and dodgy yank businessmen.Most footballers when i was growing up were proper hard men and proper people not the overpaid and yes pampered preening tasteless arrogant morons like ashley cole and john terry we see today.At least cricketers arent *****..90% of modern footballers are.


I am not "talking bollocks" comparing cricket to basketball in the UK. For both, their premier club competitions attract 3-figure average attendances. The comparison is valid.

Carpet baggers are an unfortunate side-effect of financial success. The only certain way to avoid them (in any business) is to be financially unsuccessful.

Footballers may be "pampered, preening, tasteless, arrogant morons" but a lot more people pay to watch them perform every week compared with humble, salt-of-the-earth cricketers. Why do you suppose that is?

I am not trying to be a troll. I am trying to make a serious point: that cricket in Britain is in dire need of an overhaul, especially at county level. Never before have I encountered a sport with such low attendances where the answer to raising them is so obvious but so ignored. The IPL and Twenty20 has shown the way forward for cricket in Britain. The question is, does the sport want to be successful or does it want to remain on a par with basketball?


----------



## salgovernale (Mar 8, 2010)

kingfisher09 said:


> @salgovernale : You are really naive. Cricket is not played only in England and Australia. Look at its popularity across the globe, specifically Asia. It is the most popular sport in India, Pakistan, SriLanka and Bangladesh. You have no idea about the revenue the game generates. In just in 3rd year after conception the IPL today is worth $4.13 billion. If a sport is not popular the it cannot generate such high revenues. Spoke to a friend of mine in India who was telling me that the seats for the semifinals and finals of IPL were all sold out and were now being sold in the black market for 20 times the original value.
> 
> As far as it being a boring sport it depends on how you view it. People classify test matches which is the 5 day version as slow, but trust me I have seen some close fights for all 5 days of the game when no team has had the upper hand. 20/20 is the short version and is a real excitement to watch.
> 
> ...


Hey Kingfisher i was arguing in favour of the great game of Cricket.India rules Cricket because it is the dominant player..cricket is very popular in England but it will never reach the levels of popularity it has in India and Pakistan.I dont want to be criticaL but dravid should have taken leg guard and he would have been able to play better of the back foot..POOR TECHNIQUE LAD!!:lol:


----------



## AdidasGazelle (Mar 11, 2006)

salgovernale said:


> Hey Kingfisher i was arguing in favour of the great game of Cricket.India rules Cricket because it is the dominant player..cricket is very popular in England but it will never reach the levels of popularity it has in India and Pakistan.I dont want to be criticaL but dravid should have taken leg guard and he would have been able to play better of the back foot..POOR TECHNIQUE LAD!!:lol:


To be fair, the stadiums are empty for test cricket in India and Pakistan.

The Pakistani team will get better support here in England for their test series against Australia in the summer.


----------



## koolio (Jan 5, 2008)

I think in the future they should have separate stadiums for test crickets and one-day/T20. It sucks watching test matches inside near empty stadiums. It would be better if they only had like 10,000 seats ... would be much more intimate a setting.


----------



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Anywho
> 
> the MCG
> 
> ...


probably the best cricket stadium in the world when its full


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

salgovernale said:


> when england play australia at lords they get 150,000 ticket sold sunshine.


I'm sure it did. hno:


----------



## AdidasGazelle (Mar 11, 2006)

Pimpmaster said:


> probably the best cricket stadium in the world when its full


Probably? :lol:

One of the best *stadiums* in the world full stop.


----------



## Aashiq (Mar 17, 2010)

BobDaBuilder said:


> They need to get cricket into the schools in Arabia. It might get them away from those mosques which are spreading all this hatred which we are seeing the results of on the news everynight.


You think mosques spread hatred? :lol:

The news are getting into your head nowhno:


----------



## salgovernale (Mar 8, 2010)

Solopop said:


> I'm sure it did. hno:


what do you mean by that?:nuts:


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

It can only seat like 40 000 how could it fit 150 000!?


----------



## AdidasGazelle (Mar 11, 2006)

Solopop said:


> It can only seat like 40 000 how could it fit 150 000!?


I think he/she meant that 150,000 people applied for tickets.


----------



## 3SPIRES (Dec 14, 2006)

^^ Lord's holds 30,000 so over a 5 day test 150,000 tickets are sold if all 5 days are sold out. 30,000 x 5 = 150,000


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

It dosn't matter it dosn't count as 150 000 it counts as 30 000 over 5 days of sell outs.


----------



## Pompey77 (Feb 8, 2008)

OMFG thats not his point. Are you slightly simple?

What hes saying is attendances are perfectly healthy (getting 150,000 spectators to see any single sporting fixture is a good result in anyone's book, be it over in 90 minutes or 5 days that's not important). Yes over rates do need to improve and sure there is room for improvement in certain forms of the game. But mainly the point is Lords will expand to 45,000 and everything will be great. O.K.

Anyway I think Lords is already the finest sporting venue in the world this is only going to make it better.


----------



## salgovernale (Mar 8, 2010)

Solopop said:


> It dosn't matter it dosn't count as 150 000 it counts as 30 000 over 5 days of sell outs.


back to school dumbo:lol:


----------



## Pompey77 (Feb 8, 2008)

He cant help it, he’s Australian. Probably above average if he's managed to operate a computer on his own.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Solopop said:


> It dosn't matter it dosn't count as 150 000 it counts as 30 000 over 5 days of sell outs.


Better tell Ausstadiums.com to correct this article about the MCG then:

http://www.austadiums.com/news/news.php?id=33


----------



## kingfisher09 (Apr 1, 2010)

AdidasGazelle said:


> Probably? :lol:
> 
> One of the best *stadiums* in the world full stop.


Boxing day test matches are a tradition at Melbourne.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*The Gabba (42,000), Brisbane*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/denniseagles/2238651404/sizes/l/


*Sydney Cricket Ground (46,000), Sydney*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/keith_mcinnes/3867728868/sizes/l/


----------



## 863552 (Jan 27, 2010)

Guys calm down, okay.

I was mearly confused... no need to be rascist.


----------



## Hindustani (Jul 9, 2004)

My vote for the Best cricket stadium ever built by a mile easily.



NavyBlue said:


> Boxing Day test at the MCG :cheers:
> Pic taken by Sathc @austadiums.com


----------



## EPA001 (Jan 13, 2008)

^^ I have visited the stadium in February. It is magnificant. .


----------



## jandeczentar (Aug 14, 2009)

Pompey77 said:


> OMFG thats not his point. Are you slightly simple?
> 
> What hes saying is attendances are perfectly healthy (getting 150,000 spectators to see any single sporting fixture is a good result in anyone's book, be it over in 90 minutes or 5 days that's not important). Yes over rates do need to improve and sure there is room for improvement in certain forms of the game. But mainly the point is Lords will expand to 45,000 and everything will be great. O.K.
> 
> Anyway I think Lords is already the finest sporting venue in the world this is only going to make it better.


I notice they only averaged about 9,000 per day for England v Bangladesh meaning it was only about 1/3 full for and England test match. Are you really so certain that expanding Lord's (and spending £400m doing so) is going to be so great given that figure in addition to paltry Middlesex attendances?

I've said it before but I'll say it again: they should save their money and concentrate on filling what they have more frequently before they spend millions on expansion.


----------



## seaphorm (Apr 2, 2010)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> *Sydney Cricket Ground (46,000), Sydney*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love the SCG. they've managed to improve the seating over the years without losing the gentlemanly feel of cricket

the white picket fences and the old members stand have kept the place grounded (pun intended). 

this is also one of the reasons i love the basin reserve in wellington... 

grass embankments, the old members stand, give the place a formal english county feel... exactly how test cricket should be.




























i'm biased though... as i walk through the ground most evenings... 

they stand in contrast to the gabbas and mcgs of this world which are wonderful, but do lack that old charm.


----------



## magic_johnson (Jun 20, 2009)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> *Sydney Cricket Ground (46,000), Sydney*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that their 2005 premiership flag flying from the members?


----------



## cooldude8 (Aug 14, 2010)

what is the size of eden gardens ?? which is bigger in ground area size amongst eden gardens and mcg ?? plese give me the size of both the stadiums !!! i know their capacities plese do post some pics to compare..


----------



## cooldude8 (Aug 14, 2010)

HoldenV8 said:


> The info is correct. Eden Gardens has 90,000 seats. However, it is capable of holding about 120,000 with just about everyone standing. And that has happened on plenty of occasions. Dangerous I know but that's India for you.


no it has always had those bucket seats the capacity now is reduced as old bucket seats are now replaced with new ones and in old days it wasn't that every stood to make it accommodate 1,20000 infect only a few seat from front rows used to be removed to accommodate big crowds.


----------



## ANANDPAZARE (Mar 19, 2010)

cooldude8 said:


> no it has always had those bucket seats the capacity now is reduced as old bucket seats are now replaced with new ones and in old days it wasn't that every stood to make it accommodate 1,20000 infect only a few seat from front rows used to be removed to accommodate big crowds.


dude eden gardens had concrete bench seating in most of the stands and only a few stands had bucket seats


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

Perhaps....?










Just sayin'...


----------



## jandeczentar (Aug 14, 2009)

Certainly not. Cricket in Britain doesn't fill the capacity it already has so it certainly doesn't need a new 80,000 seat stadium. Plus, Lords and the Oval are perfectly adequate venues that already exist in London.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

jandeczentar said:


> Certainly not. Cricket in Britain doesn't fill the capacity it already has so it certainly doesn't need a new 80,000 seat stadium. Plus, Lords and the Oval are perfectly adequate venues that already exist in London.


I'm not talking about T20/county matches -- I'm talking about the 2013 Ashes.

It would be cool, if only for just once, to bring an MCG-like atmosphere to England.


----------



## bhupenparikh (Jan 6, 2010)

*well you have very short time in this wold.*



circum said:


> cricket it boring as ****


if you think ****** is boring


----------



## aaronaugi1 (Apr 23, 2008)

jandeczentar said:


> Certainly not. Cricket in Britain doesn't fill the capacity it already has so it certainly doesn't need a new 80,000 seat stadium. Plus, Lords and the Oval are perfectly adequate venues that already exist in London.


Isn't the capacity being reduced to 40,000 after the Olympics anyway?


----------



## bhupenparikh (Jan 6, 2010)

Motera-SVP (ahmedabad india) 55000 capacity one of the main venue of world cup 2010


----------



## bhupenparikh (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

It amazes me how many venues in the sub continent have had recent developments but still have a mass of obstructed views especially from roofs still built with roofing columns.
I can assume the answer / reason but still disappointing.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

aaronaugi1 said:


> Isn't the capacity being reduced to 40,000 after the Olympics anyway?


Not immediately.

Like I said, they could wait until after the 2013 Ashes to reduce capacity.


----------



## bhupenparikh (Jan 6, 2010)

*well temperature in sub continont is big concern.*



Walbanger said:


> It amazes me how many venues in the sub continent have had recent developments but still have a mass of obstructed views especially from roofs still built with roofing columns.
> I can assume the answer / reason but still disappointing.


so there needs to be roof top on the stand.:bash:


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^ Column Free Roofing like most of the world :bash:


----------



## roninja1999 (Apr 8, 2006)

so the temperature facilitates the neeed for a column - no its just cheap cost cutting. This kind of thing looks like a ground from the 1950's!!!!


----------



## KiwiRob (Aug 2, 2009)

cooldude8 said:


> what is the size of eden gardens ?? which is bigger in ground area size amongst eden gardens and mcg ?? plese give me the size of both the stadiums !!! i know their capacities plese do post some pics to compare..



If wikipedia is correct then I'm stunned as somehow they managed to cram 390,000 people into Eden Gardens in 1987, I know Indians aren't big so don't take up a lot of space but surely this is nuts and not correct.


----------



## Andy-i (Nov 25, 2009)

KingmanIII said:


> Not immediately.
> 
> Like I said, they could wait until after the 2013 Ashes to reduce capacity.


Its virtually certain that West Ham are going to move in and the capacity will be reduced to 60,000.
they have talked to Essex CC about playing some 20/20 games in the summer.

I cant see the ECB taking any Ashes tests away from Lords or the Oval as they will lose money on corporate and hospitality bookings as well as the stadium rent they would have to pay to West Ham.

The only other bidder consided, Spurs, plan to knock the stadium down and build an 80K football only stadium!


----------



## Will737 (Jun 12, 2010)

Will West Ham have the need for a 60000 seat stadium after they get relegated?


----------



## Pants (Jul 8, 2004)

Proposed Adelaide Oval redevelopment:


----------



## Pants (Jul 8, 2004)

Few more:


----------



## seaphorm (Apr 2, 2010)

The Adelaide redevelopment is probably my favourite at the moment... the way it balances park with stadium... trees and grass with seats is admirable in an age of wall to wall seats and heaving ipl masses...


----------



## nihad (Mar 28, 2007)

*CRICKET STADIUMS*

A list of few famous and high capacity cricket grounds

1. Melbourne Cricket ground, Australia
2. Eden gardens, Kolkata , India
3. ANZ stadium, Sydney, Australia
4. Gaddafi Stadium, Lahore, Pakistan
5. DY Patil Stadium, Mumbai, India
6. Raipur International Cricket Stadium, Chhattisgarh, India
7. Jawaharlal Nehru International Stadium, Kochi, India
8. Pune International Cricket Centre, India
9. M. Chinnaswamy Stadium, Bangalore , India
10.Rajiv Gandhi International Cricket Stadium, hyderabad , India


----------



## nihad (Mar 28, 2007)

1. Melbourne Cricket ground, Australia


----------



## murlee (Nov 15, 2009)

U missed South African and West Indian stadiums which are cool and famous...

And also, u include Raipur and Kochi and miss Mohali, Chennai which are some of the best cricket stadiums?


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

*Birmingham - 25,000*

Birmingham's Edgbaston Cricket Ground has almost completed it's redevlopment. 

Once the stand has been handed over to Warwickshire there will be just two weeks before the first floodlit match on July 15 and then the India Test begins on August 10.


----------



## Ecological (Mar 19, 2009)

murlee said:


> U missed South African and West Indian stadiums which are cool and famous...
> 
> And also, u include Raipur and Kochi and miss Mohali, Chennai which are some of the best cricket stadiums?


He also leaves of the home of cricket, the best and most famous ground in cricket.


----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah he missed lords...


----------



## nihad (Mar 28, 2007)

murlee said:


> U missed South African and West Indian stadiums which are cool and famous...
> 
> And also, u include Raipur and Kochi and miss Mohali, Chennai which are some of the best cricket stadiums?


No offences mate.. its jus capacity wise.. i haven't completed the list its starts over again from 11


----------



## ArnageWRC (Mar 8, 2011)

None of England's Test grounds are stadiums. They're grounds - well, that's by my definition - a stadium is 40,000+. Strange that the home country of cricket has such pitifully small grounds.
Football, Rugby Union & League all attract bigger crowds at International level than cricket...32,000 for a supposed 'National sport' - not very good.


----------



## PrevaricationComplex (Jun 7, 2010)

Remember this from a while ago, luckily the beeb put it up on the youtubes






R.I.P Jan Kaplicky :master:


ps. can someone explain to me how a 'semi-monoqocue' can exist? thought the whole point of a monoqocue was that it either is one or it isn't, kinda like how half a hole can't exist.


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

ArnageWRC said:


> None of England's Test grounds are stadiums. They're grounds - well, that's by my definition - a stadium is 40,000+. Strange that the home country of cricket has such pitifully small grounds.
> Football, Rugby Union & League all attract bigger crowds at International level than cricket...32,000 for a supposed 'National sport' - not very good.


Well, they're not used very often are they? The MCG by comparison is used year round by other sports. Lords doesn't have a football tenant...

The only 40k plus stadium rugby union in England has is Twickenham. Rugby League doesn't have any stadiums over 20,000 of their own. They sponge off football for basically every major event they have. 

And I don't know where you got the idea that cricket is the national sport. It would be like saying the sport in your avatar is American's national sport. It may have been at one point in the past, but that ship has long sailed.

I just had a look at your profile to gauge where you might be from...and shock horror it turns out you live in the UK. I would have thought most of this would have been crystal clear to you.


----------



## ArnageWRC (Mar 8, 2011)

I know that football is our national sport – but cricket is meant to be the national summer sport. But the crowd figures apart from the Ashes and the odd other test series – are pretty poor. I just find it sad that it just doesn’t get the interest. The result of this is most counties are in financial strife. Ther game is pretty poorly run – and going off for bad light when there are floodlights is just folly.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

I mostly love Lord's, but I really wish they'd do something about the Compton and Edrich stands, even if it means compromising the Nursery Ground or fixing the famous slope. They look as though somebody's taken the supports between the two levels away and they've fallen down - at the western end the upper tier is practically the same level as the lower tier of the new grandstand!


----------



## idlewild (Mar 3, 2006)

ArnageWRC said:


> I know that football is our national sport – but cricket is meant to be the national summer sport. But the crowd figures apart from the Ashes and the odd other test series – are pretty poor. I just find it sad that it just doesn’t get the interest. The result of this is most counties are in financial strife. Ther game is pretty poorly run – and going off for bad light when there are floodlights is just folly.


I'm not so sure it's as straight forward as a lack of interest. Certainly Cricket in general in this country (England) is not hugely well supported financially with the counties not having anything like the resources of other sports such as Football. Lord's could certainly be greatly increased capacity-wise in theory but one of the fundamentals and traditions that seems to be prevalent with the MCG at Lords is the need to keep things on a modest, serene scale something akin to the humble roots of village cricket, rather than a gradiose money-making 'Melbournesque' scale.


----------



## jandeczentar (Aug 14, 2009)

idlewild said:


> I'm not so sure it's as straight forward as a lack of interest. Certainly Cricket in general in this country (England) is not hugely well supported financially with the counties not having anything like the resources of other sports such as Football. Lord's could certainly be greatly increased capacity-wise in theory but one of the fundamentals and traditions that seems to be prevalent with the MCG at Lords is the need to keep things on a modest, serene scale something akin to the humble roots of village cricket, rather than a gradiose money-making 'Melbournesque' scale.


Increasing capacity is one thing but filling it regularly is quite another. Lord's could be expanded but for what: one or two test matches a year? Middlesex CCC, who use Lord's the most, certainly don't need the extra capacity.


----------



## Rev Stickleback (Jun 23, 2009)

idlewild said:


> I'm not so sure it's as straight forward as a lack of interest. Certainly Cricket in general in this country (England) is not hugely well supported financially with the counties not having anything like the resources of other sports such as Football. Lord's could certainly be greatly increased capacity-wise in theory but one of the fundamentals and traditions that seems to be prevalent with the MCG at Lords is the need to keep things on a modest, serene scale something akin to the humble roots of village cricket, rather than a gradiose money-making 'Melbournesque' scale.


None of the large cricket grounds in Australia are large because of cricket. It's the AFL games that drive demand.

Make Lords hold 60,000 and how often would it get filled? Once every three years for an ashes clash. Maybe a cup final or two each year at best.


Cricket may be the national summer sport here, but that's rather like being the tallest of the seven dwarfs. There's not a lot of competition.


----------



## Harry1990 (Feb 5, 2010)

i think personally England fills out its test matches every year regardless of opposition and out test grounds are too small imo. i think Lords needs to definitely expand to at least 40k and not go bigger than 50k so they can keep it a tastful criket ground/stadium not like the mcg something like the sydney cricket ground would be perfect. i would knock down at least the edrich and compton stands, and probs the two little stands near the pavillion.

for Englands other venues i say between 25 and 35k should be the capacity of the grounds. alot of the grounds could host concerts in the summer as well to make up money etc

would like to see oval,edgbaston,old trafford, headingley expanded at the very least


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

I wish to see the Olympic Stadium host an Ashes test before West Ham convert it into a full-time football ground.

Imagine, if only just once, an MCG-like atmosphere in England...


----------



## jandeczentar (Aug 14, 2009)

Harry1990 said:


> i think personally England fills out its test matches every year regardless of opposition and out test grounds are too small imo. i think Lords needs to definitely expand to at least 40k and not go bigger than 50k so they can keep it a tastful criket ground/stadium not like the mcg something like the sydney cricket ground would be perfect. i would knock down at least the edrich and compton stands, and probs the two little stands near the pavillion.
> 
> for Englands other venues i say between 25 and 35k should be the capacity of the grounds. alot of the grounds could host concerts in the summer as well to make up money etc
> 
> would like to see oval,edgbaston,old trafford, headingley expanded at the very least


40,000 for Lord's? I hope not. The test stadiums are already too big for their most frequent users (the counties). Spending millions expanding them in the hope of attracting one test match a year is a waste of money. Better to have them small and expand with temproary seating if the demand for a specific game warrants it.

As to the Olympic Stadium, it might work as a one-off (and the Ashes is the only cricket match in England that might fill a stadium that size) but the venue has no financial future without football and no football club needs a cricket club as co-tennant.


----------



## KingmanIII (Aug 25, 2008)

jandeczentar said:


> As to the Olympic Stadium, it might work as a one-off (and the Ashes is the only cricket match in England that might fill a stadium that size) but the venue has no financial future without football and no football club needs a cricket club as co-tennant.


That's why I said I'd like to see it host one before the conversion, because it obviously won't happen afterward.

Besides, West Ham should be the last to aggressively push for the conversion to commence immediately after the Games; what I'm still trying to figure out is how a somewhat-recently redeveloped Upton Park fails to meet such a middling club's needs - I'm really gonna get my chuckles outta this thing re-opening with a Championship team -- if not worse...:lol:


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Having seen pictures of the new stand at Edgbaston, and having seen the weedy Compton and Edrich stands at Lord's during coverage of the England v India Test, I can't help thinking something very similar in bulk and configuration to the former could be built in place of the latter to radically improve Lord's.

The problem seems to be the Nursery Ground - such a development would encroach on its playing area and increase the size of shadows. It seems a shame that such a small ground handicaps one of the most prestigious venues in world sport.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^




























https://www.archdaily.com/886036/rwanda-cricket-stadium-light-earth-designs


----------



## TOON FAN (Apr 28, 2010)

*Cricket World Cup 2019 - Riverside, Durham*

Photos from this week's World Cup group stage match at the Emirates Riverside in Chester-le-Street, Durham between England and New Zealand.
































































Photos hosted on imgur


----------



## www.sercan.de (Aug 10, 2003)

Cricket at the old Cebeci Inönü Stadi (37,000) in Ankara 









https://twitter.com/cricketturkey/status/1151453565782831104


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

The USA is getting an 8,000 capacity cricket stadium:









Major League Cricket signs long-term lease to develop first MLC Stadium in Grand Prairie - USA Cricket


Major League Cricket (MLC) has received approval from the City of Grand Prairie on a long-term lease agreement to begin an extensive redevelopment of AirHogs Stadium as the organization’s first major cricket stadium in the United States.




www.usacricket.org


----------



## aquamaroon (Dec 7, 2015)

A cricket ground in the US sounds about as good of an investment as a baseball stadium in India but hey go for it man!


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Cricket is the world’s second-most popular sport in terms of global viewership, attracting billions of viewers worldwide with a significant, growing American fanbase. USA Cricket counts more than 150,000 regular players across the country, with roughly 20 million fans and more than 4 million regular viewers of cricket.









Major League Cricket signs long-term lease to develop first MLC Stadium in Grand Prairie - USA Cricket


Major League Cricket (MLC) has received approval from the City of Grand Prairie on a long-term lease agreement to begin an extensive redevelopment of AirHogs Stadium as the organization’s first major cricket stadium in the United States.




www.usacricket.org


----------



## brianmagento (Nov 10, 2020)

RMB2007 said:


> The USA is getting an 8,000 capacity cricket stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such a big one!


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

*



*
*Newlands is getting an R800 million facelift which will shift primary revenue models away from match days.*
*A new commercial precinct, featuring offices, restaurants, and shops, will occupy 25,000m².*
*Sanlam Life Insurance Limited is the majority investor, pumping over R400 million into the mixed-use development.*
*Phase 1 of the precinct is expected to be completed by July 2021*
*








TAKE A LOOK | This is what the iconic Newlands cricket ground will look like R800 million later


Newlands Cricket Ground expands to include offices, restaurants, and college campuses.




www.businessinsider.co.za












*






R800m development of Six Gun Grill Newlands Cricket Ground underway – Property Wheel







propertywheel.co.za


----------



## Nacre (May 9, 2016)

There are a number of cricket leagues where I live in the USA (Seattle) but I would say >90% of the players are first and second generation immigrants. A sport that is slower paced than baseball (it's hard to believe that is even possible) will inevitably struggle to attract fans.

Since USA Cricket is only three years old (the previous national governing body for cricket was dissolved due to corruption and incompetence) I fear their ambition may be the exuberance of youth triumphing over the wisdom of experience. But good luck to them.


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

Nacre said:


> There are a number of cricket leagues where I live in the USA (Seattle) but I would say >90% of the players are first and second generation immigrants. A sport that is slower paced than baseball (it's hard to believe that is even possible) will inevitably struggle to attract fans.
> 
> Since USA Cricket is only three years old (the previous national governing body for cricket was dissolved due to corruption and incompetence) I fear their ambition may be the exuberance of youth triumphing over the wisdom of experience. But good luck to them.


But I still feel that outside the top 12 countries in the world, the USA has a big market potential due to their massive population. Twenty20 format games can be introduced first because every match in this format is 3 hours long. I am not even talking about Test format because that's 5 days long matches. Get the USA to get hang of the Twenty format. Have Major League Cricket and Minor League Cricket play out in the next few years. The popularity will grow because especially for Major League Cricket, teams can get overseas players from established cricketing countries. Fans will flock to watch these players live together with the USA players. And through these leagues, USA players can learn and get the experience of International cricket.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Newlands





















https://twitter.com/EmlynJP


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340628755543453702


----------



## Rokto14 (Dec 2, 2013)

RMB2007 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340628755543453702


That's nice but will this stadium be able to host matches for Afghanistan team? Because currently, Afghanistan national cricket team play their international matches in one of the stadiums in India if I am not wrong.


----------



## RMB2007 (Apr 1, 2007)

^^^

Afghanistan Cricket Board chief Farhan Yusefzai is confident of bringing international matches to the country in the near future after securing land for a new stadium here, having played most of their ‘home’ games in India so far.

Afghanistan President Mohammad Ashraf Ghani on Sunday allocated more than two acres of land in Alokhail area of Kabul for the construction of a state-of-the-art stadium.

“With the construction of this ground, we will be able to host international cricket and our people will watch international players playing at their ground in the centre of the capital Kabul,” Yusefzai was quoted as saying by Cricbuzz.

It is major breakthrough in the strife-torn country’s quest to start hosting international cricket matches.

”Kabul will be home to a standard state-of-the-art international cricket stadium. I express my special thanks to Mr. President who has always supported the development of cricket and encouraged our players.

“After initial formalities, the construction of the stadium will also commence and we will ensure it is done with best quality,” he said.

According to the report, the stadium will include “a five-star guest house, a standard swimming pool, indoor and outdoor academies, canopies for crowd, health clinic, mosque, car parking, administrative block and other such facilities”.

The stadium will have a capacity to accommodate 35,000 spectators.









Afghanistan gets land for new cricket stadium, eyes hosting international matches - Inside Sport India


Afghanistan Cricket Board chief Farhan Yusefzai is confident of bringing international matches to the country in the near future after securing land for a new stadium here, having played most of their 'home' games in India so far. Afghanistan President Mohammad Ashraf Ghani on Sunday allocated...




www.insidesport.co


----------

